# How to root T-mobile pixi 7?



## eddie24902005 (Aug 16, 2015)

Tested vroot and framaroot but both are not working. This is a cheap tablet provided by Tmobile just these recent weeks. I do not think the root method is the same as the other pixi 7 sold in other places since they have different processors, S410 for Tmo version. Any one knows?

Solved : #45


----------



## droid_god (Aug 16, 2015)

Try rooting it using pc and root genius software on pc

It will work.

Peace


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 16, 2015)

droid_god said:


> Try rooting it using pc and root genius software on pc
> 
> It will work.
> 
> Peace

Click to collapse



thanks but no luck,,,,,,


----------



## droid_god (Aug 17, 2015)

Use an app named root master on your android


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 17, 2015)

droid_god said:


> Use an app named root master on your android

Click to collapse



thanks but still not working.......


----------



## droid_god (Aug 17, 2015)

Hmm it seems that you have to flash a custom recovery before rooting.

May i know that your device have a download mode or not


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 17, 2015)

droid_god said:


> Hmm it seems that you have to flash a custom recovery before rooting.
> 
> May i know that your device have a download mode or not

Click to collapse



not sure if this is.....but i guess this is the recovery instead.


----------



## droid_god (Aug 17, 2015)

In recovery go to reboot to bootloader amd the send me thd pics.

Yes this is recovery


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 17, 2015)

droid_god said:


> In recovery go to reboot to bootloader amd the send me thd pics.
> 
> Yes this is recovery

Click to collapse



stuck here


----------



## droid_god (Aug 17, 2015)

Seems your bootloader is locked. It has to be unlocked by adb and some commands


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 17, 2015)

i see! Can it be done simply or need to wait for professionals?


----------



## droid_god (Aug 17, 2015)

Search the google anf you will get your results


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 17, 2015)

droid_god said:


> Search the google anf you will get your results

Click to collapse




thx !


----------



## droid_god (Aug 17, 2015)

You can use the adb commands like adb oem unlock


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 17, 2015)

droid_god said:


> You can use the adb commands like adb oem unlock

Click to collapse



I will try..... do I need to put the device in mtp mode or.....? just type adb in cmd and type oem unlock?


----------



## droid_god (Aug 17, 2015)

You can use the adb commands like adb oem unlock

Well truly i have not unlocked my bootloader. Never faced a problem like this. As my bootloader got automatically unlocked when i tried to root.

Pleaae post a good method here if you find one


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 18, 2015)

You can unlock the bootloader using fastboot. That's as far as I've gotten so far.


----------



## droid_god (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes you have got correct


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 18, 2015)

droid_god said:


> Yes you have got correct

Click to collapse



Unlock Boot loader doesn't help much with root. I tried all the root apps and nothing at all works.without a boot.IMG we're stuck.


----------



## droid_god (Aug 18, 2015)

You can try flashing a custom recovery amd then glaahimg root update.zip.

Lile we do for samaung devives


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 16, 2015)

Tested vroot and framaroot but both are not working. This is a cheap tablet provided by Tmobile just these recent weeks. I do not think the root method is the same as the other pixi 7 sold in other places since they have different processors, S410 for Tmo version. Any one knows?

Solved : #45


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 18, 2015)

droid_god said:


> You can try flashing a custom recovery amd then glaahimg root update.zip.
> 
> Lile we do for samaung devives

Click to collapse



i successfully unlocked bootloader by using idol 3 method and I ran the root.bat, sth went wrong maybe caused by Norton antivirus, then my pixi stuck in bootloop......**** that I cannot find the factory img to flash back......maybe need to return it to tmo...


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 18, 2015)

eddie24902005 said:


> i successfully unlocked bootloader by using idol 3 method and I ran the root.bat, sth went wrong maybe caused by Norton antivirus, then my pixi stuck in bootloop......**** that I cannot find the factory img to flash back......maybe need to return it to tmo...

Click to collapse



Its soft bricked. The idol 3 boot.IMG doesn't work on our tablets.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------




droid_god said:


> You can try flashing a custom recovery amd then glaahimg root update.zip.
> 
> Lile we do for samaung devives

Click to collapse



If you do this, do you run the risk of soft bricking our tablets. I believe our chipsets are mediatek 8117. Our actual model number is 9006w. FYI.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 18, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> Its soft bricked. The idol 3 boot.IMG doesn't work on our tablets.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I doubt if it is really mediatek 8117, some says snapdragon 410 and the alcatel US site says it is snapdragon.

http://www.alcatelonetouch.us/ALCATEL-ONETOUCH-PIXI-7-Tablet/dp/B012E8K4I8?field_availability=-2&field_browse=10567362011&id=ALCATEL+ONETOUCH+PIXI+7+Tablet&ie=UTF8&refinementHistory=subjectbin%2Cspecial_features%2Cdisplay_size%2Coperating_system-bin%2Citem_display_length%2Ccolor_map%2Cprice&searchNodeID=10567362011&searchPage=1&searchRank=generic-four-desc-rank&searchSize=12


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 18, 2015)

http://forum.android.com.pl/topic/238045-tablet-alcatel-pixi-7-model-1213-root/

Anyone able to see if this might work for us?

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------




eddie24902005 said:


> I doubt if it is really mediatek 8117, some says snapdragon 410 and the alcatel US site says it is snapdragon.
> 
> http://www.alcatelonetouch.us/ALCAT...archRank=generic-four-desc-rank&searchSize=12

Click to collapse



I know. Is there an app thatll tell us if we have a mt8117 or snapdragon soc?

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 18, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> http://forum.android.com.pl/topic/238045-tablet-alcatel-pixi-7-model-1213-root/
> 
> Anyone able to see if this might work for us?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



maybe antutu benchmark?


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 18, 2015)

eddie24902005 said:


> maybe antutu benchmark?

Click to collapse



There seems to be different versions of the pixi 7. One was released last year and I think the T-Mobile one was released this year.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 19, 2015)

Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 19, 2015)

wow u got it. It is a snapdragon...... btw good luck on pixi 7, I have switched to G pad F


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 19, 2015)

eddie24902005 said:


> wow u got it. It is a snapdragon...... btw good luck on pixi 7, I have switched to G pad F

Click to collapse



Which g pad did they give you?

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 19, 2015)

I decided to email and tweet alcatel for the kernel source for our device. Wish me luck 

Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 20, 2015)

Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 20, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> View attachment 3445057
> 
> Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Of course they will reply this.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-g-pad-83/help/how-to-phone-sim-t-mobile-g-pad-f-8-t3182585

This is a question I asked in other forum. I found value in pixi 7, it allows me to use unlimited data phone sim card but the LG g pad does not. See what I mean?


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 20, 2015)

eddie24902005 said:


> Of course they will reply this.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-g-pad-83/help/how-to-phone-sim-t-mobile-g-pad-f-8-t3182585
> 
> This is a question I asked in other forum. I found value in pixi 7, it allows me to use unlimited data phone sim card but the LG g pad does not. See what I mean?

Click to collapse



Judging by the release of new Alcatel devices and kernel releases, we re looking about 1 to 2 months roughly before kernel release. Considering the pixi 7 was released on 7/29/15.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 20, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> Judging by the release of new Alcatel devices and kernel releases, we re looking about 1 to 2 months roughly before kernel release. Considering the pixi 7 was released on 7/29/15.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



not bad,hopefully i will get one again,


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll have the stock boot.img and recovery.img up tomorrow. Also I'll have our twrp ready to go tomorrow. I'm tired.











Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 22, 2015)

congratulation!!! U got it!




aclegg2011 said:


> I'll have the stock boot.img and recovery.img up tomorrow. Also I'll have our twrp ready to go tomorrow. I'm tired.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## lazarus0000 (Aug 22, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> I'll have the stock boot.img and recovery.img up tomorrow. Also I'll have our twrp ready to go tomorrow. I'm tired.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy crap! Great job! I figured this was, totally, a lost cause!


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 22, 2015)

lazarus0000 said:


> Holy crap! Great job! I figured this was, totally, a lost cause!

Click to collapse



I got totally lucky with this. I found a recovery from another device that gave me adb root access. I pulled the stock boot.IMG and recovery.IMG. then I found a twrp from another device, pulled it apart, took our devices info from our stock recovery.IMG and added into the twrp recovery. Tweaked a few things. And got twrp working. All by luck.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 22, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> I got totally lucky with this. I found a recovery from another device that gave me adb root access. I pulled the stock boot.IMG and recovery.IMG. then I found a twrp from another device, pulled it apart, took our devices info from our stock recovery.IMG and added into the twrp recovery. Tweaked a few things. And got twrp working. All by luck.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And your intelligence.


----------



## moto211 (Aug 23, 2015)

I expect we'll be seeing an influx of these devices since t-mobile is giving them away free with some phone purchases. I wonder how we get our own subforum?


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 16, 2015)

Tested vroot and framaroot but both are not working. This is a cheap tablet provided by Tmobile just these recent weeks. I do not think the root method is the same as the other pixi 7 sold in other places since they have different processors, S410 for Tmo version. Any one knows?

Solved : #45


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 23, 2015)

moto211 said:


> I expect we'll be seeing an influx of these devices since t-mobile is giving them away free with some phone purchases. I wonder how we get our own subforum?

Click to collapse



Probably. I think ive got almost everything ready. The only two issues is the /system is read only in both twrp and in android. You can temporarily change it in android using root explorer. Flashng zips like supersu seem to be able to get through that. I havent checked if twrp will restore to /system. I havent  been able to find the right partition for accessing the internal sdcard. Other than that, root is good to go. To install twrp you need adb and fastboot installed. You have to unlock the bootloader then flash twrp to the recovery partition. After that reboot and flash supersu.zip. Ive pulled the original boot.img and recovery.img. I also have a system.img, but its 2gbs. I'll post links and instructions soon.

Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 23, 2015)

Ill be uploading the stock boot.img, recovery.img, and twrp recovery image with instructions in a little bit. Youll need to have fastboot and adb setup on your computer to unlock the bootloader and flash the root recovery. Make sure to google those and have those setup.

Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 23, 2015)

thx bro!!!


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 23, 2015)

eddie24902005 said:


> thx bro!!!

Click to collapse



Np, also the /system will only be read only in twrp. Its to protect the device so it can still obtain ota updates. You can still mount /system as read and write through adb in twrp. Make sure to backup your /boot, /recovery, /system dirs. The /system is about 2gbs so make sure you have room on your sd card.  

Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------

Im ahoping by all this we can get some active devs on this device. We'll need a device tree and vendor repos to be able to build any roms. We can use out prebuilt kernels for the roms until alcatel releases the source. Or maybe we can hack the alcatel 6039y kernel and see if we can get that to work. Either way, we still have a road to travel until we get customs roms, but this will be a start.


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 23, 2015)

*How to root tmobile onetouch pixi 7.*

stock boot.img for Tmobile Onetouch Pixi 7:
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347799326

stock recovery.img for Tmobile Onetouch Pixi 7:
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347799333

twrp recovery for Tmobile Onetouch Pixi 7:
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347800148

superSU for root access after twrp install:
https://download.chainfire.eu/696/SuperSU/UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.46.zip?retrieve_file=1

you'll also need to have fastboot and adb installed and ready to go. 
**IMPORTANT*****Make sure the twrp-recovery image is in this directory with with adb and fastboot! *****IMPORTANT**
Google and follow the directions. If you can't get this setup correctly you'll have problems install twrp recovery and root.
**IMPORTANT*****Make sure you have an SD card with superSU on it in your device!*****IMPORTANT**

From here on out guys Im not resoponsible for anything that happens on or to your device. Downloading and and attempting this is on you. I can confirm that this does work just fine on my tablet. You will have root access and twrp recovery. Make sure to backup you boot, recovery, and system directories. I do have copies of boot.img and recovery.img on my androidfile host site, but not /system.  

How to root the Tmobile Onetouch Pixi  7 (using windows)-

Unlock the bootloader:
first install superSU and the twrp-recovery image to you tablet's sd card.
make sure you have developer options available in settings, if you don't go to settings -> about phone -> and type on build number 7 times.
go to developer options in settings and turn it on .
go down and enable Android debugging.
open up your command prompt where adb and fastboot are stored (I only tested this in windows, could be done in linux too)
plug your usb into your computer and the other end into your tablet.
A screen should popup asking about RSA access, just tap yes or enable. This is your pc talking to your tablet.

At the cmd prompt type: adb reboot-bootloader
(this puts the tablet into bootloader mode, which should just say Alcatel Pixi 7 like when your first turn your device on)

now after the tablet boots to the bootloader type:
fastboot -i 0x1bbb devices

You should get something like this:
933ceb9 fastboot  (that's saying your device is connected!)

Next command:
fastboot -i 0x1bbb oem device-info
you'll see this (or similar)
(bootloader)    Device tampered: false
(bootloader)    Device unlocked: false
(bootloader)    Charger screen enabled: false
(bootloader)    Display panel:
OKAY [  0.020s]
finished. total time: 0.024s (this is saying the bootloader is locked, we need to unlock it)

To unlock the bootloader type this:
fastboot -i 0x1bbb oem unlock

check again to see if it's unlocked:
(bootloader)    Device tampered: false
(bootloader)    Device unlocked: true <---(bam! you're good to go!)
(bootloader)    Charger screen enabled: false
(bootloader)    Display panel:
OKAY [  0.020s]
finished. total time: 0.024s

At this point your bootloader is unlocked and wanting your twrp-recovery!

INSTALL TWRP RECOVERY-
Make sure you have you superSUxxxx.zip on your SD card that's inside of your tablet.
Make sure you have the twrp recovery img in the directory with you adb and fastboot!

If you would like to test recovery and make sure it'll work on your tablet first (*recommend) then type this:
fastboot -i 0x1bbb boot twrp-recovery-2.8.7.0-9600w.img
If everything goes will you should see:
downloading 'boot.img'...
OKAY [  0.395s]
booting...
OKAY [  0.093s]
finished. total time: 0.491s
and twrp should load (if it doesnt then either a step was missed or some other issue, hold down the power button + up vol to exit)
Exit out of twrp and select "reboot to bootloader"

If you saw twrp you're in good shape so continue. If you didn't stop and double check if a step was missed. If you did *not* see twrp the next step will mess up your recovery!
INSTALL TWRP-
Youre device should be back at the bootloader after asking twrp to reboot there.
Now type this into your cmd box:
fastboot -i 0x1bbb flash recovery  twrp-recovery-2.8.7.0-9600w.img
This command will overwrite your stock recovery with twrp.

You should see something like this:
target reported max download size of 268435456 bytes
sending 'recovery' (11680 KB)...
OKAY [  0.397s]
writing 'recovery'...
OKAY [  0.373s]
finished. total time: 0.774s
Now twrp will be your recovery. You'll still be in boot loader mode. So disconnect the USB and hold down the power + up button for a little bit. The device will reboot and show the alcatel screen . Keep holding down and it should boot into your twrp recovery.

New Step flash root-
tap on install
under "select zip to install" tap where it says storage
select external_sd card
Tap on the UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.46.zip.
Swipe to confirm flash.
wipe dalvik and cache (Im not sure why, but this does take some time).
After that exit and reboot system.
After android loads up go to the playstore, download the root checker app and post your rooted tablet pic (hold power and down button at the same time to take screenshots)
Good Luck! 
Special thanks to @petrov.0 for the help of dumping the boot.img and recovery.img. And also used petrov.0's idol 3 recovery image as a base for ours.


----------



## petrov.0 (Aug 24, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> stock boot.img for Tmobile Onetouch Pixi 7:
> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347799326
> 
> stock recovery.img for Tmobile Onetouch Pixi 7:
> ...

Click to collapse



As this is the TWRP recovery image for Alcatel One Touch Idol 3 [6039], isn't better to provide the link to the thread from where it is? Renaming the file and uploading it somewhere doesn't make the recovery different. There is no guarantee that everything is the same on this tablet, even if the recovery works on it. Further more you said that it doesn't work on this device (no display output, only a white screen). And you don't need supersu.zip, the recovery contains supersu inside and asks you to install it on reboot.
----
Edit: Oh I've just saw your tweaks. With them, the System Image option is missing in the backup settings of the recovery.


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 24, 2015)

petrov.0 said:


> As this is the TWRP recovery image for Alcatel One Touch Idol 3 [6039], isn't better to provide the link to the thread from where it is? Renaming the file and uploading it somewhere doesn't make the recovery different. There is no guarantee that everything is the same on this tablet, even if the recovery works on it. Further more you said that it doesn't work on this device (no display output, only a white screen). And you don't need supersu.zip, the recovery contains supersu inside and asks you to install it on reboot.

Click to collapse



This isn't the idol3 recovery. This fully works on the T-Mobile Alcatel one touch pixi 7. The recovery that gave me access to adb root, but showed a white screen was Alcatel ot-5042. I was giving you props for helping me get all this going by telling me how to pull the boot and recovery partitions to .imgs. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 24, 2015)

petrov.0 said:


> As this is the TWRP recovery image for Alcatel One Touch Idol 3 [6039], isn't better to provide the link to the thread from where it is? Renaming the file and uploading it somewhere doesn't make the recovery different. There is no guarantee that everything is the same on this tablet, even if the recovery works on it. Further more you said that it doesn't work on this device (no display output, only a white screen). And you don't need supersu.zip, the recovery contains supersu inside and asks you to install it on reboot.
> ----
> Edit: Oh I've just saw your tweaks. With them, the System Image option is missing in the backup settings of the recovery.

Click to collapse



System is there and can be backed up.



Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk


----------



## petrov.0 (Aug 24, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> System is there and can be backed up.
> View attachment 3449338
> 
> Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, sure it's not. The fstab file is different. But remains the recovery from 6039y believe it or not. There should be another option System Image below System. Read the TWRP changelog.
----
Don't take this offensively. I don't care about this recovery. I'm just saying that you had to explain which image had been used, from where was taken, what modifications you did etc.


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 24, 2015)

petrov.0 said:


> Yes, sure it's not. The fstab file is different. But remains the recovery from 6039y believe it or not. There should be another option System Image below System. Read the TWRP changelog.
> ----
> Don't take this offensively. I don't care about this recovery. I'm just saying that you had to explain which image had been used, from where was taken, what modifications you did etc.

Click to collapse



 No offense taken. I did use your twrp as the base of the new .img. I replaced the command line, Zimage, kernel offset, pagesize, ramdisk  comp and off and tags with the stock tmobile pixi 7 ones.  In the ramdisk I replaced the recovery.fstab with the one from stock tmobile pixi 7 boot.img. I updated my Root post with props to you and using your twrp-recovery as the base for the pixi 7's recovery.

---------- Post added at 06:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 AM ----------

Now that we've got root and twrp backup,  I'll start building the device and vendor trees for us. Then we should be able to get some rom development going. We can just use our prebuilt kernel for now until the source gets released. Or maybe I can get something going using the idol 3 kernel. Wish me luck. And if any other devs want to help out feel free to pm me.


----------



## bibbin (Aug 24, 2015)

Having problems getting started here.  My computer (Win7) won't recognize device in device manager under Other devices.  Is this a driver issue?


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 24, 2015)

bibbin said:


> Having problems getting started here.  My computer (Win7) won't recognize device in device manager under Other devices.  Is this a driver issue?

Click to collapse



Did you install adb and fastboot?

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------

I tried to see if I can get a forum for us, but there's not much development going on. I've got the device tree half way done for this device. I'll keep going, but besides me I dunno who else will Dev for this device.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 25, 2015)

I just built crappy cwm using our own boot.img and device tree!
cwm recovery for tcl 9600w:
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347800660

Next Im going to go and build twrp recovery using our own device tree.   Im almost ready to setup the vendor for our device and then hopefully soon start building some roms for us.


----------



## bibbin (Aug 25, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> Did you install adb and fastboot?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Let me start by saying thank you.  Yes, I already had it installed on my computer.  Used it to root a different device just days ago.  When I connected it to the device, all drivers installed perfectly, except ADB.  I even tried the "Minimal ADB and Fastboot.  FWIW, my Pixi7 is running 5.0.2 and is using wifi only (no SIM inserted yet).  Total newb here, so I don't know if that matters.


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 25, 2015)

bibbin said:


> Let me start by saying thank you.  Yes, I already had it installed on my computer.  Used it to root a different device just days ago.  When I connected it to the device, all drivers installed perfectly, except ADB.  I even tried the "Minimal ADB and Fastboot.  FWIW, my Pixi7 is running 5.0.2 and is using wifi only (no SIM inserted yet).  Total newb here, so I don't know if that matters.

Click to collapse


http://54.247.87.13/softwareupgrade/Driver/ALCATEL_ADB_ Driver Qualcomm_ADB.rar

Try installing that. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## jnewberry1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Awesome, thank you for this.  Kernels and roms haven't even began developing yet correct?


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 25, 2015)

jnewberry1 said:


> Awesome, thank you for this.  Kernels and roms haven't even began developing yet correct?

Click to collapse



Not yet. The device just got rooted and recoveries last week. I started building the device tree. Still needs more work and we need a vendor before test builds can start building. We don't have the source code for our device kernel, but I might know a kernel that may work for us.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## jnewberry1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Okay. Commands or app to make system writeable? I believe there is an app. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vinny.intsdfixer

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 25, 2015)

jnewberry1 said:


> Okay. Commands or app to make system writeable? I believe there is an app.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vinny.intsdfixer
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



You can also use root explorer.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## jnewberry1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Okay I was messing around and lost the system partition. LOL. Is there a link or can you upload the factory image? Thanks. 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 16, 2015)

Tested vroot and framaroot but both are not working. This is a cheap tablet provided by Tmobile just these recent weeks. I do not think the root method is the same as the other pixi 7 sold in other places since they have different processors, S410 for Tmo version. Any one knows?

Solved : #45


----------



## Penturt (Aug 25, 2015)

First off, thank you for all the work and instruction. I was able to setup everything as explained and root the tablet. Only issue im having now is that i cant seem to unistall any system apps. I ise root unistaller, never had a problem with it on any of my other devices, bit on this one it doesnt seem to uninstall system apps. Again thanks for the great work, much appreciated.


----------



## jnewberry1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Please some post the factory image. LOL. I erased my system partition. We can at least modify the factory image and slim it down for a flashable ROM zip through TWRP

Edit: should also be able to make the system partition writeable right from the get go. 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## bibbin (Aug 25, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> http://54.247.87.13/softwareupgrade/Driver/ALCATEL_ADB_ Driver Qualcomm_ADB.rar
> 
> Try installing that.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you, aclegg and petrov.O.  The Win7 would never recognize the tablet so I used a Vista PC.  As you see, everything worked fine:


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 25, 2015)

jnewberry1 said:


> Please some post the factory image. LOL. I erased my system partition. We can at least modify the factory image and slim it down for a flashable ROM zip through TWRP
> 
> Edit: should also be able to make the system partition writeable right from the get go.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



I did that on my first tablet. I'm not sure how and of course I didn't make a system.IMG backup.  ? I do have a system.IMG, but its 2gbs. I'll see if I can get it up on Google drive for you.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------




bibbin said:


> Thank you, aclegg and petrov.O.  The Win7 would never recognize the tablet so I used a Vista PC.  As you see, everything worked fine:

Click to collapse



Should have worked on win 7. I used win 10 though. Congrats! You're the first actual user to get their T-Mobile pixi 7 rooted!

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## jnewberry1 (Aug 25, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> I did that on my first tablet. I'm not sure how and of course I didn't make a system.IMG backup.  ? I do have a system.IMG, but its 2gbs. I'll see if I can get it up on Google drive for you.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No worries. I got it exchanged it for a new one. Good to go. No worries. I might try to release a slim downed factory ROM to flash. 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 25, 2015)

jnewberry1 said:


> No worries. I got it exchanged it for a new one. Good to go. No worries. I might try to release a slim downed factory ROM to flash.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



OK. I had to get a new one too. If you want to release a slim down version of the factory ROM that'd be great. There's not many devs working on this device. I've started working on the device tree for us.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------




jnewberry1 said:


> No worries. I got it exchanged it for a new one. Good to go. No worries. I might try to release a slim downed factory ROM to flash.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Just FYI. People have been giving me a hard time in pm saying that our device isn't using a snapdragon 410. There's two pixi 7s. There's one that was released last year that uses the mediatek chipset. Then there's ours. The T-Mobile pixi 7 that uses the snapdragon 410. Same as the idol 3 4.7. In fact using the idols 3 4.7 twrp recovery is what has allowed us to get twrp for our device. I'm working on a twrp version using our device tree, but I'm pretty positive it'll have almost the same everything we have now.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 26, 2015)

those interested or want to help out with the device tree or vendor...

https://github.com/tootsie-pop/android_device_tcl_9600w
https://github.com/tootsie-pop/android_vendor_tcl_9600w

Still a lot of work to do, but atleast someone is starting some work on it.


----------



## lazarus0000 (Aug 27, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> those interested or want to help out with the device tree or vendor...
> 
> https://github.com/tootsie-pop/android_device_tcl_9600w
> https://github.com/tootsie-pop/android_vendor_tcl_9600w
> ...

Click to collapse



I wish there was some way I could help in this effort - I followed the link & it might as well have been written in Chinese.... 

But I am in awe of the work you've done and blown away that you've the skills to figure this stuff out. I hate that 20 years difference is what makes me a user, not a developer... 

Thanks for all your hard work. As I've said in the past & is obvious here - this is the modern day equivalent to working on an old fashioned hot rod - something a knowing person can tinker infinitely with while someone who's got no background in it can only look on in appreciation & awe...


----------



## jnewberry1 (Aug 27, 2015)

lazarus0000 said:


> I wish there was some way I could help in this effort - I followed the link & it might as well have been written in Chinese....
> 
> But I am in awe of the work you've done and blown away that you've the skills to figure this stuff out. I hate that 20 years difference is what makes me a user, not a developer...
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work. As I've said in the past & is obvious here - this is the modern day equivalent to working on an old fashioned hot rod - something a knowing person can tinker infinitely with while someone who's got no background in it can only look on in appreciation & awe...

Click to collapse



Just wait. There may not be many (if any) developers who jump in on this one but after I have debloated this thing its fast. I have android kitchen and pretty familiar with java. The colors need to be calibrated for sure. A nice over clocking kernel is personal goal. This device has the specs. I think you'll be surprised in the coming months. [emoji2] 

Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------




aclegg2011 said:


> those interested or want to help out with the device tree or vendor...
> 
> https://github.com/tootsie-pop/android_device_tcl_9600w
> https://github.com/tootsie-pop/android_vendor_tcl_9600w
> ...

Click to collapse



This will be fun. 

Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk


----------



## jnewberry1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Here is a few apps for now for writing to system. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.stericson.remount

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.devasque.fmount

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.blogspot.superthomaslab.mountsystemrorw

The 3rd one seems to be sticking for me after every reboot even though the reviews seem to worse. Hoepfully this helps everyone out. I have installed xposed framework successfully (remember we have 5.0.2 and not 5.1) along with gravity box module and everything works great.  

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 27, 2015)

jnewberry1 said:


> Here is a few apps for now for writing to system.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.stericson.remount
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I keep forgetting our tablets are on 5.0.2. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Aug 28, 2015)

For anyone that wants to make a /system dump:


boot into TWRP recovery
from your computer:

```
adb shell
```

Determine where /system is:

```
ls -al /dev/block/platform/soc.0/by-name
```

Dump /system to external sd card

```
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p25 of=/external_sd/system.img
```


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 28, 2015)

I re-did the repos for the device tree and vendor. The master branches are untouched. They can be forked and built upon. There's also a kernel based off of idol 3 4.7.  It hasn't been tested, but it maybe be a start for us.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## jnewberry1 (Aug 28, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> I re-did the repos for the device tree and vendor. The master branches are untouched. They can be forked and built upon. There's also a kernel based off of idol 3 4.7.  It hasn't been tested, but it maybe be a start for us.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Very good news. You tested it?

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 28, 2015)

jnewberry1 said:


> Very good news. You tested it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



No. I didn't get a chance to test it yet.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 29, 2015)

I'll probably be hitting our repos pretty hard on monday. I took the day off from work to get my code on.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## moshn (Aug 30, 2015)

@aclegg2011 thumbs up






Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------




bibbin said:


> Thank you, aclegg and petrov.O.  The Win7 would never recognize the tablet so I used a Vista PC.  As you see, everything worked fine:

Click to collapse



I was also having the same issue with not being able to adb. I had to use one of my Samsung phone with debug usb. I got the rsa key I the Samsung but didn't on the alcatel. I had to go fix the drivers on the pixi. Hardest part was that on my device list, it didn't show Android phone so I couldn't make the pixi recognize ADB driver so I had to navigate through the Samsung folder through the device list to find the ADB driver and it recognized as a alcatel ADB interface

Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Aug 30, 2015)

I didn't have any problems with adb on my MacBook Pro. I didn't try anything in Windows or Linux yet with this tablet. Maybe I will have to fireup some virtualbox VMS later and play around. Was adb being weird in android as well as twrp?

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## moshn (Aug 30, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> I didn't have any problems with adb on my MacBook Pro. I didn't try anything in Windows or Linux yet with this tablet. Maybe I will have to fireup some virtualbox VMS later and play around. Was adb being weird in android as well as twrp?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No. It was a breeze after the adb interface driver was fixed.

Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk


----------



## jnewberry1 (Aug 31, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> I'll probably be hitting our repos pretty hard on monday. I took the day off from work to get my code on.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Let me know if anything needs to be tested. Do you have a link to that kernel by chance?

Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 16, 2015)

Tested vroot and framaroot but both are not working. This is a cheap tablet provided by Tmobile just these recent weeks. I do not think the root method is the same as the other pixi 7 sold in other places since they have different processors, S410 for Tmo version. Any one knows?

Solved : #45


----------



## aclegg2011 (Aug 31, 2015)

jnewberry1 said:


> Let me know if anything needs to be tested. Do you have a link to that kernel by chance?
> 
> Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The link for the kernel repo?

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShoelessRob (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm usually not bad at following directions, no expert by any means, but I've been rooting phones since the original g1. I can follow everything along, but can't seem to get the phone recognized in ADB. I've downloaded the drivers you guys posted here and also gotten the same file from alcatels website. When I download and try to install, nothing seems to happen, even running as administrator. Just asks if i want the program to maker changes, i agree, then nothing. Running windows 8


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 1, 2015)

Well, I was going to work on our repos, but stupid skyrim took up all my time.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## moshn (Sep 1, 2015)

Like I mention @ShoelessRob I had to go fix the driver myself. Then it worked.

Went to device manager, right click on adb driver, browse computer for driver, pick from device list, now this is where I had problems. I was using a new computer and had never adb or anything to it yet and the devices would not know what to look for. I had to use one of my phone with usb debug enable (samsung phone in this case) and then got a rsa key from my phone. From there, I knew it install all the drivers for adb and then I proceed to browse the device again but this time I saw Samsung phone and within that hierarchy there was an android folder that had adb interface driver (something like that)

Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 1, 2015)

Don't feel too bad. I was going to get a Windows VM going and see if I can experience some of the adb weirdness people are reporting. I was going to make some sort of simple adb/fastboot/driver script or installer of some kind tonight, but when I came home I discovered the filter in the new aquarium I am cycling died. I ended up going to the pet store instead of playing with my new tablet... 

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 1, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> Don't feel too bad. I was going to get a Windows VM going and see if I can experience some of the adb weirdness people are reporting. I was going to make some sort of simple adb/fastboot/driver script or installer of some kind tonight, but when I came home I discovered the filter in the new aquarium I am cycling died. I ended up going to the pet store instead of playing with my new tablet...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well, the repos are there if anyone wants to mess around with them.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## widto08 (Sep 2, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> stock boot.img for Tmobile Onetouch Pixi 7:
> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347799326
> 
> stock recovery.img for Tmobile Onetouch Pixi 7:
> ...

Click to collapse



Just wanted to say thanks again for the tutorial. Two more Pixi 7's in the rooted book.

Do you think the cache partition is written in a different format from what TWRP formats it to when wiping as to why it takes a month of Sundays to complete?


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 2, 2015)

widto08 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks again for the tutorial. Two more Pixi 7's in the rooted book.
> 
> Do you think the cache partition is written in a different format from what TWRP formats it to when wiping as to why it takes a month of Sundays to complete?

Click to collapse



I didnt think about that now you mention it. It is super slow though. I'll take a look at it when I get a chance.

Sent from T-Mobile One Touch Pixi 7


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 2, 2015)

tWRP shows /cache as ext4 (which is what I figured it would be) and when wiping it said it was formatting using make_ext4fs. 

I did some googling and saw some people had the same problem on the Nexus 5, which was solved with an updated version of TWRP.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm going to get back to working on our device this Saturday and monday.

Sent from T-Mobile One Touch Pixi 7

update: I had to repull the vendor and device tree. There was info missing and I add in the pre-built kernel and dt.img to the repos.


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 6, 2015)

I figured out how to speed up erasing the /cache and /dalvik. Tap on settings and tap on Use RM -rf instead of formatting.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 6, 2015)

*Windows Driver*

I have started a thread for the Windows ADB Interface driver I created. If anyone tests it and has and problems/comments, please reply to this thread.


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't think /system will restore after a backup. ?

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 6, 2015)

I just made a TWRP backup, wiped /system, then restored the backup. Everything worked fine.


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 6, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> I just made a TWRP backup, wiped /system, then restored the backup. Everything worked fine.

Click to collapse



I tried using my system.IMG that I dd, but when I went to flash it through fastboot it said a header was missing.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 6, 2015)

I just tried and got the fastboot error "invalid sparse file format at magi".

adb shell from recovery and using dd to restore system.img should work.


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 6, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> I just tried and got the fastboot error "invalid sparse file format at magi".
> 
> adb shell from recovery and using dd to restore system.img should work.

Click to collapse



Yea, that's the error I got. Try backing up your system to SD card and try restoring it.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 6, 2015)

If you made a /system dump with dd


```
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0p25 of=/external_sd/system.img
```

it should also restore with dd


```
dd if=/external_sd/system.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p25
```

I'm not sure if we need to do something to system.img in order to get into a format that fastboot likes.  This is my first non-samsung device in years. I have not had a fastboot device for like 5 years. My fastboot-fu is probably a little rusty.

I think I made my TWRP backup and my dd dump after rooting, so my backup isn't 100% stock, but I'm able to poke around and break stuff and fix it just fine.


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 6, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> If you made a /system dump with dd
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



yea, that's how I dumped the system.img. Im trying to restore it now the way you recommened it. Either my sd card might just be bad and caused a corrupt backup or the files isnt getting backed up to the sd card correctly. You can backup to the internal memory and restore from there just fine. Could be Im using an older 2gb sd card. 

---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------




YarsRevenge78 said:


> If you made a /system dump with dd
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man. That worked perfect. I got my tablet back.  Im going to try and backup and restore using a newer sd card and see if I still have the same issues.

---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------

Ended up being a bad sdcard.  I was able to backup, erase /system and restore all in twrp using a newer sdcard. So twrp is good guys. Still Im having problems restoring. I have a feeling it has something to do with the stock rom read only the /system partition.


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 7, 2015)

We need more devs helping us with this device. If you guys know anyone send them our way!

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 16, 2015)

Tested vroot and framaroot but both are not working. This is a cheap tablet provided by Tmobile just these recent weeks. I do not think the root method is the same as the other pixi 7 sold in other places since they have different processors, S410 for Tmo version. Any one knows?

Solved : #45


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 7, 2015)

dd created a dump of /system in ext4 format, which is not what fastboot is expecting. we need to either determine how to make a dump in the sparse format that fastboot requires, or find a way to convert the existing ext4 system.img to the correct format.

I attempted to use use ArchiKitchen to create a flashable .zip and I encountered the same problem with system.img being in the wrong format.


----------



## RAM LILA (Sep 7, 2015)

Step 1: Download and install Kingo Android Root.
Step 2: Enable USB debugging mode on your phone. If it's running Android 4.0 or 4.1, tap Settings, Developer Options, then tick the box for "USB debugging." (You may need to switch "Developer options" to On before you can do so.) On Android 4.2, tap Settings, About Phone, Developer Options, and then tick USB debugging." Then tap OK to approve the setting change.

On Android 4.3 and later (including 5.0, though this also applies to some versions of 4.2), tap Settings, About Phone, then scroll down to Build Number. Tap it seven times, at which point you should see the message, "You are now a developer!"

With that done, tap Settings, About Phone, Developer Options, and then tick USB debugging." Then tap OK to approve the setting change.

Step 3: Run Android Root on your PC, then connect your phone via its USB sync cable. After a moment, the former should show a connection to the latter. Your device screen may show an "Allow USB debugging?" pop-up. Tick "Always allow from this computer," then tap OK.
Step 4: Click Root, then sit back and wait while the utility does its thing. The aforementioned Nexus 7 took all of about two minutes, including the automated reboot at the end.

And that's all there is to it. If you decide you want to reverse the process, just run Android Root again, connect your phone, then click Remove Root.

With that done, now you can take advantage of options like USB On-the-Go to make your unexpandable phone expandable


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I tried that and it didn't work. Fastbooting TWRP and then flashing supersu works great however.

Also, who was talking about a Nexus? Did you post in the wrong thread? 

The microsd slot in this *tablet* makes it expandable out if the box. OTG or root is not necessary.  In fact, we were just talking about using an SD card to backup and restore partitions. Are you even reading the thread? 


Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 7, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> I'm pretty sure I tried that and it didn't work. Fastbooting TWRP and then flashing supersu works great however.
> 
> Also, who was talking about a Nexus? Did you post in the wrong thread?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I might of found a way to fix this. I have to try flashing the system.IMG first though.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

Also I worked on the repos pretty hard yesterday.


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 7, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> I might of found a way to fix this. I have to try flashing the system.IMG first though.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk
> 
> Also I worked on the repos pretty hard yesterday.

Click to collapse



Awesome. Your system.img  was made before you rooted, unlike mine, right? That would probably be more useful than mine, that way we would have a way to go back to 100% stock if necessary.

I have never build android from source, but I am willing to help.  

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 7, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> Awesome. Your system.img  was made before you rooted, unlike mine, right? That would probably be more useful than mine, that way we would have a way to go back to 100% stock if necessary.
> 
> I have never build android from source, but I am willing to help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yea, my system.IMG is pure stock.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------




YarsRevenge78 said:


> Awesome. Your system.img  was made before you rooted, unlike mine, right? That would probably be more useful than mine, that way we would have a way to go back to 100% stock if necessary.
> 
> I have never build android from source, but I am willing to help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2749797
this tool might help with our system.img issue. Its a sparse converter.


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 8, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> If you made a /system dump with dd
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse




No go on flashing system.img through fastboot.

C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools>fastboot -i 0x1bbb flash system new.img
target reported max download size of 268435456 bytes
erasing 'system'...
OKAY [  1.109s]
sending sparse 'system' (256005 KB)...
OKAY [ 11.547s]
writing 'system'...
OKAY [ 30.530s]
sending sparse 'system' (255033 KB)...
OKAY [ 12.196s]
writing 'system'...
OKAY [ 30.200s]
sending sparse 'system' (259165 KB)...
OKAY [ 11.643s]
writing 'system'...
OKAY [ 30.617s]
sending sparse 'system' (247640 KB)...
OKAY [ 12.163s]
writing 'system'...
OKAY [ 29.254s]
sending sparse 'system' (253950 KB)...
OKAY [ 12.163s]
writing 'system'...
OKAY [ 30.385s]
sending sparse 'system' (262114 KB)...
OKAY [ 12.033s]
writing 'system'...
OKAY [ 30.555s]
sending sparse 'system' (260720 KB)...
OKAY [ 12.701s]
writing 'system'...
OKAY [ 31.199s]
sending sparse 'system' (169334 KB)...
OKAY [ 14.058s]
writing 'system'...
FAILED (remote: flash write failure)
finished. total time: 340.552s

That's the furthest I can get.


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 8, 2015)

Could you upload your system.img  somewhere and I will try to see if I can do anything with it?

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 8, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> Could you upload your system.img  somewhere and I will try to see if I can do anything with it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Where's a good place to upload a 2gb file? 


Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

Btw .. I updated twrp so when we're ready to flash ROMs we re good to go. There might be a way to backup our system.IMG through twrp.


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 8, 2015)

Try using 7-Zip to see how small you can compress it. If it us still too large to upload to any of the free hosting sites, send me a PM. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 8, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> Try using 7-Zip to see how small you can compress it. If it us still too large to upload to any of the free hosting sites, send me a PM.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



So the idol 3 guys found a way to backup the system_image and restore it through twrp.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

now we have a stock raw system.img and a twrp backup of our stock /system. Now I just need to find a place to upload  these big files.

---------- Post added at 03:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 AM ----------

Heres the new updated backup so you can backup your /system. You backup system_image with twrp. Anything happens restore system_image and your /system dir gets restored.

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347810743


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 8, 2015)

This is my drop box link to our stock raw system.img. It can only be installed through adb shell using dd at the moment.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8nbjiiu2btwu12p/stock_system.rar?dl=0


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 8, 2015)

If you guys want I can try uploading a twrp backup of stock /system to my dropbox.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 8, 2015)

The dd  image should be fine. I think the CWM/TWRP backups are essentially compressed SD images, so I don't think there would be any added benefit to uploading it that I can see.

If I have some time after work tonight I will download your system.img and see if I find a way to convert it to the sparse format. 

Hopefully we will be able to have something we can use to fastboot back to stock and use as the base for a custom ROM soon.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 8, 2015)

I got a system.img to write to the /system using fastboot, but the phone just loops back to recovery. Could have something to do with the bootloader being unlock or the bootloader itself. BUT using my backed up copy of system.img I made in twrp seems to work fine.
target reported max download size of 268435456 bytes
erasing 'system'...
OKAY [  1.619s]
sending sparse 'system' (259590 KB)...
OKAY [ 11.947s]
writing 'system'...
OKAY [ 25.776s]
sending sparse 'system' (257533 KB)...
OKAY [ 11.890s]
writing 'system'...
OKAY [ 30.588s]
sending sparse 'system' (260294 KB)...
OKAY [ 11.956s]
writing 'system'...
OKAY [ 30.562s]
sending sparse 'system' (254780 KB)...
OKAY [ 11.709s]
writing 'system'...
OKAY [ 29.255s]
sending sparse 'system' (262136 KB)...
OKAY [ 12.058s]
writing 'system'...
OKAY [ 31.248s]
sending sparse 'system' (253443 KB)...
OKAY [ 11.506s]
writing 'system'...
OKAY [ 29.619s]
sending sparse 'system' (172693 KB)...
OKAY [  8.130s]
writing 'system'...
OKAY [ 20.932s]
finished. total time: 278.824s


----------



## RAM LILA (Sep 8, 2015)

eddie24902005 said:


> thanks but no luck,,,,,,

Click to collapse



Boss Which soft you suggest..............:
thank me 
not need money ......


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 8, 2015)

RAM LILA said:


> Boss Which soft you suggest..............:
> thank me
> not need money ......

Click to collapse



Kingroot won't help us. We re running android 5.0.2. If you look back in the thread we tried that already. We'd thank you if you came up with something new and it worked.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 8, 2015)

RAM LILA said:


> Boss Which soft you suggest..............:
> thank me
> not need money ......

Click to collapse



If you read the thread you will see the suggestion of fastbooting TWRP...well, not so much of a suggestion but a documentation of what is currently working to get root.

The current problem is that we have a /system dump and we can't get to fastboot. Maybe we should start another thread since the original question was answered. What do you think?

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 9, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> If you read the thread you will see the suggestion of fastbooting TWRP...well, not so much of a suggestion but a documentation of what is currently working to get root.
> 
> The current problem is that we have a /system dump and we can't get to fastboot. Maybe we should start another thread since the original question was answered. What do you think?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thats fine with me.   Another option is making a twrpable stock .system zip.  It's a lot of work though. you have to have the script copy over every file and make sure everything has the right permissions the updater script. It'd take a couple of days, but it could be done.  Plus because the /system is in the .zip it'd be easier to remove uneeded files.

I haven't gotten as far as I wanted to in the last few days. I go back to work tomorrow so I'll be gone for a couple of days.


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 9, 2015)

I am downloading your stock_system.rar from dropbox now. I'll probably end up starting a separate unroot thread if I get anywhere., you can start another thread for your repo stuff, then maybe we can start an "All things 9006w" thread to link  to the other threads since we don't have an official home for our device at the moment. what do you think, sound like a plan?


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 16, 2015)

Tested vroot and framaroot but both are not working. This is a cheap tablet provided by Tmobile just these recent weeks. I do not think the root method is the same as the other pixi 7 sold in other places since they have different processors, S410 for Tmo version. Any one knows?

Solved : #45


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 9, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> I am downloading your stock_system.rar from dropbox now. I'll probably end up starting a separate unroot thread if I get anywhere., you can start another thread for your repo stuff, then maybe we can start an "All things 9006w" thread to link  to the other threads since we don't have an official home for our device at the moment. what do you think, sound like a plan?

Click to collapse



Yea, that's fine. I tried asking a XDA mod if we can get a forum, but pretty much I was told its a long shot. Too bad we cant start some forums on Google + for this.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 9, 2015)

Well...We may as well stay organized even if there are only a couple of us.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 9, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> Well...We may as well stay organized even if there are only a couple of us.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I think there's maybe just 3 of us working on this. Just the fact we got root and twrp amazes me.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 9, 2015)

I agree. Great job on TWRP BTW! The new tablet went from my son's new toy to my new toy after that lol!

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 9, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> I agree. Great job on TWRP BTW! The new tablet went from my son's new toy to my new toy after that lol!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Those interested I went ahead and created a google plus commuity for us. 
https://plus.google.com/communities/111273832099448652441

Pixi 7 users feel free to join and help us in developing for our device!


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 9, 2015)

I was able to successfully convert your stock ext4 system.img to a sparse system.img, which just sucessfully fastbooted. I will be uploading the sparse stock image and creating the previously mentioned threads after work tomorrow.

Now that we have our fastboot unrooting problem fixed., I'm going to try to get some stock and rooted flashable .zips made, which should be a good base for anyone else to start making custom roms.


----------



## lazarus0000 (Sep 9, 2015)

You guys are amazing! Just three of you have made this happen?

Good work!

Thanks to you all!


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 9, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> I was able to successfully convert your stock ext4 system.img to a sparse system.img, which just sucessfully fastbooted. I will be uploading the sparse stock image and creating the previously mentioned threads after work tomorrow.
> 
> Now that we have our fastboot unrooting problem fixed., I'm going to try to get some stock and rooted flashable .zips made, which should be a good base for anyone else to start making custom roms.

Click to collapse



I can also confirm that this works!s! We now have a stock system.img that can be installed through fastboot! Next people should be able to get some custom stock roms going with roo already installed and remove some bloatware!
The nice thing also is after you flash the system.img, if you go into twrp and exit out, it'll ask you if you want to install supsersu!


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 9, 2015)

I made an account at android file host, and they were super fast to reply and add our device when i requested. They really seem to be on top of stuff over there.

Stock fastbootable system.img  is currently uploading. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 9, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> I made an account at android file host, and they were super fast to reply and add our device when i requested. They really seem to be on top of stuff over there.
> 
> Stock fastbootable system.img  is currently uploading.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I was uploading it to my android file host too. I have the stock recovery.IMG and stock boot.IMG too.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 9, 2015)

Oops, I should scrolled back to see where you uploaded the other files. I guess we are double uploading at the same time. 

My upload just may have stalled, maybe I'll cancel and let you finish your upload. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 9, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> Oops, I should scrolled back to see where you uploaded the other files. I guess we are double uploading at the same time. Oh well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Better to have two places to get stock images than one. I'll see if I can start getting a modified stock kernel going for us. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 10, 2015)

Here is a link to our device at AndroidFileHost., and a link to my new Windows ADB Interface Driver thread.


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 11, 2015)

My first test kernel attempt. 







And this is why we backup our stock boot.imgs






Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 11, 2015)

Since I hit a wall with the kernel, I'll take a break from that. On to trying to get cm12 working for our tablets!


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 11, 2015)

I was having some trouble with getting a flashable zip working as well, decided to rebuild my Linux VM and see what happens after I have it setup again.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 12, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> I was having some trouble with getting a flashable zip working as well, decided to rebuild my Linux VM and see what happens after I have it setup again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What problems were you having? I think theres a way where you can build a script where it formats the /system and then flashes the system.img to the system. Then theres the hard way. Where you can just put the /systm dir into a zip, but the script part is hard to build. Cause you have to symlink files and give them each permissions.


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 12, 2015)

Well, I think I was having symlink problems because it just wouldn't boot after flashing. In the end it is easier to have the system dir in a .zip instead of the IMG because it is easier to modify but getting it setup correctly is a bit tricky since we don't have anything to base it on.

It has been a long time and I have no idea where my old android scripts went, but I had a simple system setup at one point that basically modified the systrm.img and flashed it the same way boot.img is flashed in the .zip to avoid the symlink crqziness like you mentioned.I wasn't releasing any roms or anything, just messing around for fun and figuring out how to do stuff.

Since I don't know where any of my old scripts went, I was trying to use the original kitchen, then archikitchen, buti couldn't get anything that would boot. I also wasn't a fan of writing update-script in order to convert it to updater-script, that is just super weird and asking for trouble if you ask me.  I would just have some simple thing that does exactly what I want it to.

 I'm going to have to see if I can rewrite what I had before, so we can get a good base going to anyone who wants to modify it.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 12, 2015)

I think until Alcatel releases our kernel or we find one that works development is paused for the moment. ?

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## tone602 (Sep 12, 2015)

Just got 2 of these in the mail today and rooted them both following the steps on post #45. Everything went smooth!

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 16, 2015)

Tested vroot and framaroot but both are not working. This is a cheap tablet provided by Tmobile just these recent weeks. I do not think the root method is the same as the other pixi 7 sold in other places since they have different processors, S410 for Tmo version. Any one knows?

Solved : #45


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 12, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> Well, I think I was having symlink problems because it just wouldn't boot after flashing. In the end it is easier to have the system dir in a .zip instead of the IMG because it is easier to modify but getting it setup correctly is a bit tricky since we don't have anything to base it on.
> 
> It has been a long time and I have no idea where my old android scripts went, but I had a simple system setup at one point that basically modified the systrm.img and flashed it the same way boot.img is flashed in the .zip to avoid the symlink crqziness like you mentioned.I wasn't releasing any roms or anything, just messing around for fun and figuring out how to do stuff.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We might be able to find a 5.0.2 custom ROM and take a look at what files go where and need what permissions.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 12, 2015)

tone602 said:


> Just got 2 of these in the mail today and rooted them both following the steps on post #45. Everything went smooth!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Rooting our tablets is about as far as we've gotten . We're trying to work on a flashable stock system.img and trying to port our device to cm and also find a working kernel.

Ive tried building a kernel a couple times and all of them failed security checks. It could be something in android blocking custom ROMs, but not totally sure.


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 12, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> Well, I think I was having symlink problems because it just wouldn't boot after flashing. In the end it is easier to have the system dir in a .zip instead of the IMG because it is easier to modify but getting it setup correctly is a bit tricky since we don't have anything to base it on.
> 
> It has been a long time and I have no idea where my old android scripts went, but I had a simple system setup at one point that basically modified the systrm.img and flashed it the same way boot.img is flashed in the .zip to avoid the symlink crqziness like you mentioned.I wasn't releasing any roms or anything, just messing around for fun and figuring out how to do stuff.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We've got two choices. We can figure out how to flash a zipped system.IMG and tell everyone else how edit the ROM and zip everrything. Or we can release a custom stock ROM ourselves and save everyone else the trouble.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## tone602 (Sep 13, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> We've got two choices. We can figure out how to flash a zipped system.IMG and tell everyone else how edit the ROM and zip everrything. Or we can release a custom stock ROM ourselves and save everyone else the trouble.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Custom stock Rom would be awesome. I haven't had a chance to get an sd card yet and the tablet is already full when I try to restore all my apps. 

Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 13, 2015)

tone602 said:


> Custom stock Rom would be awesome. I haven't had a chance to get an sd card yet and the tablet is already full when I try to restore all my apps.
> 
> Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The system.IMG is like 2gb so there's over half your space gone.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## tone602 (Sep 13, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> The system.IMG is like 2gb so there's over half your space gone.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes too much bloatware also. Im searching around for xposed for this to at least make the rom more attractive. Lol

Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 13, 2015)

tone602 said:


> Just got 2 of these in the mail today and rooted them both following the steps on post #45. Everything went smooth!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I went out a bought a 32gb SD card for 20 at staples just for my tablet last week.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 13, 2015)

```
find /system -type l
```
 will show us all of the symlinks in /system and then we can can use readfile to determine where they point to. I have not had time to mess around much, my son has had the tablet all weekend, but we should be able to figure out what the required symlinks are for a flashable zip.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 13, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> ```
> find /system -type l
> ```
> will show us all of the symlinks in /system and then we can can use readfile to determine where they point to. I have not had time to mess around much, my son has had the tablet all weekend, but we should be able to figure out what the required symlinks are for a flashable zip.
> ...

Click to collapse



Also if you look in the init files in the root dir they also show what goes where and with what permissions. I also have an example script from a stock ROM I found that has some of the permissions done. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## lazarus0000 (Sep 13, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> I went out a bought a 32gb SD card for 20 at staples just for my tablet last week.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This is why I have to root this. Google has decided that SD cards are evil incarnate and, for the life of me, without a rooted device, there's no real way to make an SD card work after KitKat. 

Trouble now is that you guys are speaking some language that is NOT English... So, I'm trying to get the nerve up to jump this shark and get root. While a custom ROM is always a plus, I can work with Stock and remove bloat and, using Xposed, get the other must have features I've come to love. At least the Pixel doesn't have the nasty TouchWiz I've come to loathe...


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 13, 2015)

lazarus0000 said:


> This is why I have to root this. Google has decided that SD cards are evil incarnate and, for the life of me, without a rooted device, there's no real way to make an SD card work after KitKat.
> 
> Trouble now is that you guys are speaking some language that is NOT English... So, I'm trying to get the nerve up to jump this shark and get root. While a custom ROM is always a plus, I can work with Stock and remove bloat and, using Xposed, get the other must have features I've come to love. At least the Pixel doesn't have the nasty TouchWiz I've come to loathe...

Click to collapse



Yep. I'm rooted, debloated, and xposed..

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## tone602 (Sep 13, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> Yep. I'm rooted, debloated, and xposed..
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can you post how you debloated the stock rom? And which xposed is working? 

Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 13, 2015)

tone602 said:


> Can you post how you debloated the stock rom? And which xposed is working?
> 
> Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do you know how to use adb to recover in case something bad happens?

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------




YarsRevenge78 said:


> ```
> find /system -type l
> ```
> will show us all of the symlinks in /system and then we can can use readfile to determine where they point to. I have not had time to mess around much, my son has had the tablet all weekend, but we should be able to figure out what the required symlinks are for a flashable zip.
> ...

Click to collapse



How's the progress on the stock flashable?

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 13, 2015)

Honestly, I have not really touched my computer all weekend. I'll see what I can do in the next couple of days.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 13, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> Honestly, I have not really touched my computer all weekend. I'll see what I can do in the next couple of days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No problem man. I'll see if I can get something going today. I've got a little free time.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## tone602 (Sep 13, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> Do you know how to use adb to recover in case something bad happens?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




I have adb and I know how to copy and paste commands.
Lol


Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 13, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> ```
> find /system -type l
> ```
> will show us all of the symlinks in /system and then we can can use readfile to determine where they point to. I have not had time to mess around much, my son has had the tablet all weekend, but we should be able to figure out what the required symlinks are for a flashable zip.
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried typing that command, but it says find is not available.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 13, 2015)

You might need to install busybox. I ran it on my device and made a .text file of the symlinks, but still need to use readfile to figure out where the links point.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 13, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> You might need to install busybox. I ran it on my device and made a .text file of the symlinks, but still need to use readfile to figure out where the links point.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



How do you make a text out of it and readfile?

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 13, 2015)

When you run any command line command you can append the output to a text file with > if you want to overwrite the contents of the file you can use >>.


```
find /system -type l > symlinks.txt
```

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 16, 2015)

Tested vroot and framaroot but both are not working. This is a cheap tablet provided by Tmobile just these recent weeks. I do not think the root method is the same as the other pixi 7 sold in other places since they have different processors, S410 for Tmo version. Any one knows?

Solved : #45


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 13, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> When you run any command line command you can append the output to a text file with > if you want to overwrite the contents of the file you can use >>.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



The init* files in the root directory point to where the files go and what permissions are needed I think. Maybe I'll get that text file and start adding the permissions and links I find in the init files for us.
Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## widto08 (Sep 14, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Woke up to this, anyone else get this?


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 14, 2015)

widto08 said:


> Woke up to this, anyone else get this?

Click to collapse



I just checked my tablet and I got the notice at 1235. If you're rooted be careful. We don't know how this will affect our tablets. If someone can get a link to the update that'd be awesome.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 14, 2015)

Maybe we can capture the OTA and make a flashable .zip.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 14, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> Maybe we can capture the OTA and make a flashable .zip.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yea, we also need to make sure it doesn't break our root.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## widto08 (Sep 14, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> I just checked my tablet and I got the notice at 1235. If you're rooted be careful. We don't know how this will affect our tablets. If someone can get a link to the update that'd be awesome.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Figured as much, it's why I didn't do the update. I'll wait for someone smarter than me to say it's ok.


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 14, 2015)

I would probably say if you are not rooted don't take the update as well, because we don't know if it will break anything 

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------

I grabbed the url from a logcat. I downloaded it, but didn't take a look inside yet.

*OTA UPDATE - DO NOT FLASH!*


```
wget -O 9006W-2ATBUS1-ota-update.zip http://g2slave-us-east-01.tctmobile.com/19d1572684cd9a2cfee8b0389e135120c36553fe/f74753b81536196fc732138ea00da035c00b8280/105022/69647
```


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 14, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> I would probably say if you are not rooted don't take the update as well, because we don't know if it will break anything
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it's only 58.3 megs. Maybe a firmware/bootloader/kernel update Im thinking.


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 15, 2015)

It has some updates for /system, as well as some patches for boot.img, emmc_appsboot.mbn, hyp.img, rpm.img, sbl1.img, tz.zip.

I'm not really sure what is safe to keep and what isn't. I started a thread here to discuss the update. 

At the very least the updater-script gives us the permissions I was getting wrong in my .zip.


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 15, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> I would probably say if you are not rooted don't take the update as well, because we don't know if it will break anything
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yea, we have to becareful because the alcatel idol 3 just got an ota update and broke their fastboot commands. :/


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 15, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> It has some updates for /system, as well as some patches for boot.img, emmc_appsboot.mbn, hyp.img, rpm.img, sbl1.img, tz.zip.
> 
> I'm not really sure what is safe to keep and what isn't. I started a thread here to discuss the update.
> 
> At the very least the updater-script gives us the permissions I was getting wrong in my .zip.

Click to collapse



fyi, I cant get twrp to read our device partitions as block names.  So remember do use mmcblk0p25 for /system and all that.


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 15, 2015)

We don't need "/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/":


```
DDR -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p18
aboot -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p21
abootbak -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p22
boot -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p23
cache -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p31
config -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p34
efsdata -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p17
fota -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p30
fsc -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p4
fsg -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p19
hdcp -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p29
hyp -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p12
hypbak -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p13
keystore -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p33
misc -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p32
modem -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p1
modemst1 -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p14
modemst2 -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p15
oem -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p35
persist -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p26
recovery -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p24
rpm -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p8
rpmbak -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p9
sbl1 -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p6
sbl1bak -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p7
sec -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p20
simlock -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p16
splash -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p27
ssd -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p5
system -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p25
tctpersist -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p28
traceability -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p3
tunning -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p2
tz -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p10
tzbak -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p11
userdata -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p36
```


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm going to see if I can get us a fixed update.zip going for us in the next few days. Unless yars is ontop of it.

Sent from my T-Mobile LG G3


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm going to see if I can get a /system .zip going, but I have no idea what to keep in order to make a safe firmware .zip. I wouldn't want to break fastboot or recovery or anything.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 16, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> I'm going to see if I can get a /system .zip going, but I have no idea what to keep in order to make a safe firmware .zip. I wouldn't want to break fastboot or recovery or anything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm at the hospital with my mom, so I'll be busy today. I know for sure all the recovery stuff needs to be removed. Alcatel has it setup where it checks the recovery partition and if anything is different with recovery it flashes stock recovery over it. As for the bootloader I'm not too sure. Some of the stuff being patched deals with the modem and other things. I'm just not sure what will happen if we flash if we can flash our stock boot.bin if things go south.

Sent from my T-Mobile LG G3


----------



## tone602 (Sep 17, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> I'm at the hospital with my mom, so I'll be busy today. I know for sure all the recovery stuff needs to be removed. Alcatel has it setup where it checks the recovery partition and if anything is different with recovery it flashes stock recovery over it. As for the bootloader I'm not too sure. Some of the stuff being patched deals with the modem and other things. I'm just not sure what will happen if we flash if we can flash our stock boot.bin if things go south.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile LG G3

Click to collapse



Hope your mom is ok.
I seen this on Google by wasn't sure if this is for our device. 
http://www.unlock-bootloader.info/mp3-0/alcatel-pixi-7-6164.html


Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 17, 2015)

tone602 said:


> Hope your mom is ok.
> I seen this on Google by wasn't sure if this is for our device.
> http://www.unlock-bootloader.info/mp3-0/alcatel-pixi-7-6164.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After many tests it was determined some antibiotics my had to take on Monday has side effects so she's OK. Thanks. That link is pretty much the same thing we ve got to unlock our bootloader. 

Sent from my T-Mobile LG G3


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 17, 2015)

I am glad she is doing good! Work is kind of crazy at the moment and I have not had much free time, but I am going to see if I can get something going by the weekend.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 17, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> I am glad she is doing good! Work is kind of crazy at the moment and I have not had much free time, but I am going to see if I can get something going by the weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I *think* I might have a fixed update ready. The only thing I need to do is test it. *holds breath*

Argh, I cant get anything to flash. Probably because im doing something wrong.


----------



## tone602 (Sep 17, 2015)

tone602 said:


> Hope your mom is ok.
> I seen this on Google by wasn't sure if this is for our device.
> http://www.unlock-bootloader.info/mp3-0/alcatel-pixi-7-6164.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually that link is updating to lollipop. It starts half way down the page after you unlock the bootloader. Under settings theres a 5.0.2 update found.

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 16, 2015)

Tested vroot and framaroot but both are not working. This is a cheap tablet provided by Tmobile just these recent weeks. I do not think the root method is the same as the other pixi 7 sold in other places since they have different processors, S410 for Tmo version. Any one knows?

Solved : #45


----------



## tone602 (Sep 17, 2015)

tone602 said:


> Actually that link is updating to lollipop. It starts half way down the page after you unlock the bootloader. Under settings theres a 5.0.2 update found.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I took the plunge  and did the ota update on one of my tablets. I used root checker and I still have root. Also xposed is working as well.



Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 17, 2015)

Are you still able to use fastboot?

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 17, 2015)

tone602 said:


> I took the plunge  and did the ota update on one of my tablets. I used root checker and I still have root. Also xposed is working as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Can you still use fastboot? Do you still have twrp recovery?

Sent from my T-Mobile LG G3


----------



## tone602 (Sep 17, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> Can you still use fastboot? Do you still have twrp recovery?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile LG G3

Click to collapse



Twrp is still there. Haven't tried fastboot yet. Will try later and report back.

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 17, 2015)

tone602 said:


> Twrp is still there. Haven't tried fastboot yet. Will try later and report back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Having twrp still is promising.

Sent from my T-Mobile LG G3


----------



## omkar Ranbhise (Sep 17, 2015)

Try kingroot , kingoroot ,


----------



## tone602 (Sep 17, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> Having twrp still is promising.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile LG G3

Click to collapse



I used twrp to flash xposed and dolby atmos last night and they work on lollipop. 
Fastboot is still working and bootloader still unlocked after lollipop ota update. 



Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 17, 2015)

tone602 said:


> I used twrp to flash xposed and dolby atmos last night and they work on lollipop.
> Fastboot is still working and bootloader still unlocked after lollipop ota update.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We have lollipop already. Its just an update. Good to see Alcatel didn't screw us by taking fastboot away like they with the idol 3 guys.

Sent from my T-Mobile LG G3


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 17, 2015)

omkar Ranbhise said:


> Try kingroot , kingoroot ,

Click to collapse



No, that will not work. The working root method is to fastboot TWRP.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 17, 2015)

omkar Ranbhise said:


> Try kingroot , kingoroot ,

Click to collapse



Please make sure to search the thread before posting. This topic has been covered already. Thank you.

Sent from my T-Mobile LG G3


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 17, 2015)

tone602 said:


> Fastboot is still working and bootloader still unlocked

Click to collapse



Well, that was risky to test but at least we know we won't break anything with the OTA.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 17, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> Well, that was risky to test but at least we know we won't break anything with the OTA.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yea, hes got bigger balls than me. That's for sure. [emoji6] 

Sent from my T-Mobile LG G3

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------




YarsRevenge78 said:


> Well, that was risky to test but at least we know we won't break anything with the OTA.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



So now we need a flashable stock ROM and a flashable updated stock ROM. I tried making some test flash.zips, but I keep getting some binary update error. And that's just trying to mount and unmount a partition in a script.

Sent from my T-Mobile LG G3


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 17, 2015)

I will give it a try after I get home. I would think the update binary that came in the OTA should would work. Maybe the problem is TWRP. If I get the same errors I will try the CWM that you made.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tone602 (Sep 18, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> I will give it a try after I get home. I would think the update binary that came in the OTA should would work. Maybe the problem is TWRP. If I get the same errors I will try the CWM that you made.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I think the ota update didnt go through. When I check for updates again it still says update available. The downloaded update pkg is still there. When I hit install it checks for firmware and then reboots to twrp and does nothing else. Maybe twrp is preventing the ota update from installing? It's been so long since ive done an ota update.
Can you compare the screen shot I posted of About device to yours and see if anything is different?

Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 18, 2015)

OTA .zips will only flash from stock recovery, which I highly advise against doing. The Alcatel Idol 3 recently lost fastboot with an OTA. 

Once we can get something flashable in TWRP we will let you know 

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 18, 2015)

tone602 said:


> I think the ota update didnt go through. When I check for updates again it still says update available. The downloaded update pkg is still there. When I hit install it checks for firmware and then reboots to twrp and does nothing else. Maybe twrp is preventing the ota update from installing? It's been so long since ive done an ota update.
> Can you compare the screen shot I posted of About device to yours and see if anything is different?
> 
> Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yea, its starting to sound like it didnt get flashed. Maybe a good thing.

Sent from my T-Mobile Onetouch Pixi 7


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 18, 2015)

If youre rooted you dont have to worry about accidentally downloading the update.

Sent from my T-Mobile Onetouch Pixi 7

---------- Post added at 05:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 AM ----------




YarsRevenge78 said:


> No, that will not work. The working root method is to fastboot TWRP.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hey, I was thinking. If we lose fastboot, can't we still use adb to install twrp?


----------



## tone602 (Sep 18, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> If youre rooted you dont have to worry about accidentally downloading the update.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile Onetouch Pixi 7
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Strange mine didn't have that message. Mine shows this.


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 18, 2015)

tone602 said:


> Strange mine didn't have that message. Mine shows this.

Click to collapse



Just for giggles I went ahead and restored my stock /system. It downloaded the update, but when it tried to install it the tablet rebooted itself and went to twrp. So im suspecting the ota update won't install unless you're stock and have stock recovery.

Sent from my T-Mobile LG G3


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah, OTA.zips require stock recovery to flash. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 16, 2015)

Tested vroot and framaroot but both are not working. This is a cheap tablet provided by Tmobile just these recent weeks. I do not think the root method is the same as the other pixi 7 sold in other places since they have different processors, S410 for Tmo version. Any one knows?

Solved : #45


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 18, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> Yeah, OTA.zips require stock recovery to flash.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



That's good though. I've been trying to figure out what partition has the fastboot commands. Google hasn't been much help.

Sent from my T-Mobile LG G3


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 18, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> Yeah, OTA.zips require stock recovery to flash.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The only thing I can really find is the fastboot protocol is in the firmware somewhere.  And the android app for fastboot is located in /system.

Sent from my T-Mobile LG G3


----------



## tone602 (Sep 18, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> The only thing I can really find is the fastboot protocol is in the firmware somewhere.  And the android app for fastboot is located in /system.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile LG G3

Click to collapse



Wish I could be more help to you guys

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 18, 2015)

tone602 said:


> Wish I could be more help to you guys
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just sit tight until we can figure this out. 

Sent from my T-Mobile LG G3, SlimLP 5.1.1 beta 0.7


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 19, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> The only thing I can really find is the fastboot protocol is in the firmware somewhere.  And the android app for fastboot is located in /system.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile LG G3

Click to collapse



It can't be in system. You can format /system and still fastboot, right? I'm almost certain fastboot stuff is in another partition. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 19, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> It can't be in system. You can format /system and still fastboot, right? I'm almost certain fastboot stuff is in another partition.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nah, there's a fastboot app in the /system dir, but the fastboot protocol is somewhere in the firmware section. I just dunno which partition gets patched and turns fastboot off. Could be /modem, /sdb1, /hyp etc. We could probably just replace the files and not flash any of the partitions, but we'll be behind on our firmware. And also there's a 50-50 chance that some of the new files might rely on the updated firmware.

Sent from my T-Mobile LG G3, SlimLP 5.1.1 beta 0.7


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 19, 2015)

I saw in the idol 3 forum they basically left out all partitions involved in booting to make sure fastboot wasn't broken, but that sort of seems like not really upgrading the firmware to me.  

I wonder if the OTA just locks the bootloader, requiring it to be unlocked again in order to use fastboot. I don't really want to flash the update to findout however.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 19, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> I saw in the idol 3 forum they basically left out all partitions involved in booting to make sure fastboot wasn't broken, but that sort of seems like not really upgrading the firmware to me.
> 
> I wonder if the OTA just locks the bootloader, requiring it to be unlocked again in order to use fastboot. I don't really want to flash the update to findout however.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If fastboot gets broken, you can't unlock the bootloader. It sounds like they just updated the apps and /system. If you look at the ota updater-script Alcatel has /modem listed as firmware.  Next to using a hex editor and looking through files for fastboot strings not sure how else to safely keep our fastboot.

Sent from my T-Mobile LG G3, SlimLP 5.1.1 beta 0.7

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------




YarsRevenge78 said:


> I saw in the idol 3 forum they basically left out all partitions involved in booting to make sure fastboot wasn't broken, but that sort of seems like not really upgrading the firmware to me.
> 
> I wonder if the OTA just locks the bootloader, requiring it to be unlocked again in order to use fastboot. I don't really want to flash the update to findout however.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It sucks the idol 3 guys have been having to find out stuff the hard way, but atleast it gives us a heads-up.


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 19, 2015)

we should probably finish this discussion here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/t-mobile-alcatel-pixi-7-9006w-safe-to-t3201317 and stop cluttering up the rot thread.


----------



## tone602 (Sep 24, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> we should probably finish this discussion here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/t-mobile-alcatel-pixi-7-9006w-safe-to-t3201317 and stop cluttering up the rot thread.

Click to collapse



Is it possible to unroot and put the stock bootloader back on to 
Flash the update at this time? Then try to unlock the bootloader to root again?
I can try since I got 2 tablets

Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kaerlighed (Sep 24, 2015)

*Does this method work for those who have already taken the update?*

I just got the pixi 7 from tmobile, and it has already been updated. Does this method still work? Many thanks! 



aclegg2011 said:


> stock boot.img for Tmobile Onetouch Pixi 7:
> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347799326
> 
> stock recovery.img for Tmobile Onetouch Pixi 7:
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 24, 2015)

Nobody has unrooted, updated, and then attempted to re-root for fear of breaking fastboot. If your device came with the update, I say go ahead and give it a shot. It can't hurt anything. If you are still able to fastboot TWRP and root, then everyone else should be safe to update.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tone602 (Sep 25, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> Nobody has unrooted, updated, and then attempted to re-root for fear of breaking fastboot. If your device came with the update, I say go ahead and give it a shot. It can't hurt anything. If you are still able to fastboot TWRP and root, then everyone else should be safe to update.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




I tried on one of mine to unroot, flash the stock recovery to update it. The stock recovery.img and boot.img would not flash so TWRP is still installed.  I also tried to lock the bootloader and unlocked it again too. 
It seems that the size of the stock recovery is different than the twrp.


Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 25, 2015)

tone602 said:


> I tried on one of mine to unroot, flash the stock recovery to update it. The stock recovery.img and boot.img would not flash so TWRP is still installed.  I also tried to lock the bootloader and unlocked it again too.
> It seems that the size of the stock recovery is different than the twrp.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're using the wrong commands. To flash its fastboot -i 0x1bbb flash boot boot.IMG or
Fastboot -i 0x1bbb flash recovery recovery.IMG
If you want to flash.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## tone602 (Sep 25, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> You're using the wrong commands. To flash its fastboot -i 0x1bbb flash boot boot.IMG or
> Fastboot -i 0x1bbb flash recovery recovery.IMG
> If you want to flash.
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thank you,
I was able to unroot from the settings within Super SU:
-  then rebooted to bootloader in adb.
-flashed the boot.img   using "fastboot -i 0x1bbb flash boot boot.IMG" , waited for successful message
-then also flashed the recovery using " Fastboot -i 0x1bbb flash recovery recovery.IMG"   and waited for successful message
-then locked the bootloader back to stock using "fastboot -i 0x1bbb oem lock"
-checked the device info to make sure it was locked
-unplugged the usb and held down the UP and Power button to reboot. It rebooted into the Rom.

When I try to install the update it reboots to the Alcatel screen (bootloader) and hangs there and does nothing. I have to hold the UP and Power buttons again to reboot into the Rom and it seems that the update was not successful.
Do you think im missing a step or something else i should try?


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 25, 2015)

tone602 said:


> thank you,
> I was able to unroot from the settings within Super SU:
> -  then rebooted to bootloader in adb.
> -flashed the boot.img   using "fastboot -i 0x1bbb flash boot boot.IMG" , waited for successful message
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to keep the bootloader unlocked. Could be why you're having issues.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 25, 2015)

Or...you tried  to mix the stock boot.IMG with the updated everything else?

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tone602 (Sep 25, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> You have to keep the bootloader unlocked. Could be why you're having issues.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I just unlocked the bootloader again and reflashed both the  boot and recovery.img and tried to update again. Still reboots to bootloader mode instead of recovery to finish the update?





YarsRevenge78 said:


> Or...you tried  to mix the stock boot.IMG with the updated everything else?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Not sure but I redownloaded the stock img's that were on the post.


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 25, 2015)

If you are going to flash the stock boot.IMG you should probably flash /system as well.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tone602 (Sep 25, 2015)

YarsRevenge78 said:


> If you are going to flash the stock boot.IMG you should probably flash /system as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



ok i found the one you posted here.
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347811978

I will download and flash that as well.


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 16, 2015)

Tested vroot and framaroot but both are not working. This is a cheap tablet provided by Tmobile just these recent weeks. I do not think the root method is the same as the other pixi 7 sold in other places since they have different processors, S410 for Tmo version. Any one knows?

Solved : #45


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 25, 2015)

I think to update using stock ota you have to use the stock recovery. I still have a  feeling it'll break fastboot though. I've been busy fixing my G3 roms. I haven't had a chance to work on our tablet much.

Sent from my T-Mobile LG G3


----------



## tone602 (Sep 25, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> I think to update using stock ota you have to use the stock recovery. I still have a  feeling it'll break fastboot though. I've been busy fixing my G3 roms. I haven't had a chance to work on our tablet much.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile LG G3

Click to collapse



I tried updating the ota but the stock recovery, boot, and system img with full wipe didn't work. 
It still will reboot to the bootloader and hang.


Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YarsRevenge78 (Sep 25, 2015)

Are you able to fastboot all of the stock files and get a bootable stock system at all?

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tone602 (Sep 25, 2015)

Yes I did fast boot all the stock files but something is making it boot to the bootloader instead. For example, when I tried to erase data from the rom it rebooted to the bootloader as well. I would have to hold the up and power.

I also tried to erase system, boot, and cache with fastboot but got waiting for device everytime.

I reinstalled the twrp and that wiped the user data when it first starts. Now everything is back on with twrp and root but no luck with update.


Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aclegg2011 (Sep 27, 2015)

Im currently working on a modified update.zip Im hoping will work for us.


----------



## petrov.0 (Oct 1, 2015)

Ok guys, I watch this thread from time to time  ... I didn't read all of course, but I see that you are wondering how to prevent the removing of the fastboot commands and how to flash the update. In the development section of the Idol, there is a script which removes these patches from the update file (I'm its author). The update then can be flashed through TWRP. You must restore the backup of your system image before the installation of the upgrade. Good luck.


----------



## aclegg2011 (Oct 2, 2015)

petrov.0 said:


> Ok guys, I watch this thread from time to time  ... I didn't read all of course, but I see that you are wondering how to prevent the removing of the fastboot commands and how to flash the update. In the development section of the Idol, there is a script which removes these patches from the update file (I'm its author). The update then can be flashed through TWRP. You must restore the backup of your system image before the installation of the upgrade. Good luck.

Click to collapse



We found out our latest update doesn't remove fastboot, but you never know about future otas. Thanks for popping in and giving a heads up on your script!

Sent from Tmobile G3, SlimLP 5.1.1 beta v0.8


----------



## petrov.0 (Oct 2, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> We found out our latest update doesn't remove fastboot, but you never know about future otas. Thanks for popping in and giving a heads up on your script!
> 
> Sent from Tmobile G3, SlimLP 5.1.1 beta v0.8

Click to collapse



You also can use it to remove the patches/scripts which overwrite the custom recovery. BTW what's the problem to flash the update through the TWRP recovery ?


----------



## aclegg2011 (Oct 2, 2015)

petrov.0 said:


> You also can use it to remove the patches/scripts which overwrite the custom recovery. BTW what's the problem to flash the update through the TWRP recovery ?

Click to collapse



It wouldn't flash the ota update without being stock and having stock recovery.

Sent from Tmobile G3, SlimLP 5.1.1 beta v0.8


----------



## petrov.0 (Oct 2, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> It wouldn't flash the ota update without being stock and having stock recovery.
> 
> Sent from Tmobile G3, SlimLP 5.1.1 beta v0.8

Click to collapse



Really ? Even with the backup of the system image and upgrade through TWRP ... there is a log, what does it say ?


----------



## aclegg2011 (Oct 2, 2015)

petrov.0 said:


> Really ? Even with the backup of the system image and upgrade through TWRP ... there is a log, what does it say ?

Click to collapse



It probably was something I didn't do right. I just went back to stock system.IMG and stock recovery. Booted up the system. Took the ota in android and installed and everything was fine. Still has fastboot. At least this time. Alcatel is probably following the idol3 forums, but not the T-Mobile pixi 7 forum. [emoji16] 

Sent from Tmobile G3, SlimLP 5.1.1 beta v0.8


----------



## petrov.0 (Oct 2, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> It probably was something I didn't do right. I just went back to stock system.IMG and stock recovery. Booted up the system. Took the ota in android and installed and everything was fine. Still has fastboot. At least this time. Alcatel is probably following the idol3 forums, but not the T-Mobile pixi 7 forum. [emoji16]
> 
> Sent from Tmobile G3, SlimLP 5.1.1 beta v0.8

Click to collapse



With the stock system image the update can be flashed through TWRP too. You just need to find where the downloaded file is   ... The recovery will be overwritten if you reboot straight away after the installation ... but that's a different topic.


----------



## aclegg2011 (Oct 2, 2015)

petrov.0 said:


> With the stock system image the update can be flashed through TWRP too. You just need to find where the downloaded file is   ... The recovery will be overwritten if you reboot straight away after the installation ... but that's a different topic.

Click to collapse



I was able to use fastboot to add twrp back to the recovery partition no problem after the update. I got lucky on this ota that's all. 
[emoji16] 

Sent from Tmobile G3, SlimLP 5.1.1 beta v0.8


----------



## lazarus0000 (Oct 3, 2015)

Oh well...

Tried and failed... Not at all familiar with ADB and when I tried to get it to work (as best as I could figure), it never recocgnized my device. Tried installing drivers but don't know that I was able to do that either.

I hate feeling like I've been surpassed but I'm pretty sure I can't do this one. I thought the Samsung Note 3 on verizon was a pain, but I got that one done. This is too much for me!

I'll continue lurking! Ha!


----------



## tone602 (Oct 5, 2015)

lazarus0000 said:


> Oh well...
> 
> Tried and failed... Not at all familiar with ADB and when I tried to get it to work (as best as I could figure), it never recocgnized my device. Tried installing drivers but don't know that I was able to do that either.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you make sure that you have usb debugging enable on the tablet settings?


----------



## lazarus0000 (Oct 6, 2015)

tone602 said:


> Did you make sure that you have usb debugging enable on the tablet settings?

Click to collapse



I have developer options enabled and USB Debugging checked. I think it's the Alcatel drivers but I'm not sure. Also, I noted earlier in the thread that people had difficulty getting ADB to recognize the Pixi but their fixes quickly descended into a form of geekspeak that is equal to me trying to decipher Greek while the other person is speaking Mandarin... Beyond my limited intellect here!


----------



## aclegg2011 (Oct 7, 2015)

Sorry I haven't been  around I'm having issues with my buildbox. Once I get Linux reinstalled and my build box and get my android build environment resetup  I'll have more time for our tablets.

Sent from Tmobile G3, SlimLP 5.1.1 beta v0.8


----------



## PalmCentro (Oct 29, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> Tap on the UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.46.zip.
> Swipe to confirm flash.
> wipe dalvik and cache (Im not sure why, but this does take some time).

Click to collapse



Some time? 
lol years!
Thank you!!


----------



## bada44 (Nov 11, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> It probably was something I didn't do right. I just went back to stock system.IMG and stock recovery. Booted up the system. Took the ota in android and installed and everything was fine. Still has fastboot. At least this time. Alcatel is probably following the idol3 forums, but not the T-Mobile pixi 7 forum. [emoji16]
> 
> Sent from Tmobile G3, SlimLP 5.1.1 beta v0.8

Click to collapse



Can somebody post the link to the factory image TW RP is reporting no OS installed I have tried several images none of them seem to work Thanks


----------



## tone602 (Nov 11, 2015)

bada44 said:


> Can somebody post the link to the factory image TW RP is reporting no OS installed I have tried several images none of them seem to work Thanks

Click to collapse



Post #45 on this thread 

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 16, 2015)

Tested vroot and framaroot but both are not working. This is a cheap tablet provided by Tmobile just these recent weeks. I do not think the root method is the same as the other pixi 7 sold in other places since they have different processors, S410 for Tmo version. Any one knows?

Solved : #45


----------



## aclegg2011 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm still around. Havent been able to get cm to boot on our tablets yet. I'm also waiting for alcatel to release our kernel.


----------



## bada44 (Nov 12, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> It probably was something I didn't do right. I just went back to stock system.IMG and stock recovery. Booted up the system. Took the ota in android and installed and everything was fine. Still has fastboot. At least this time. Alcatel is probably following the idol3 forums, but not the T-Mobile pixi 7 forum. [emoji16]
> 
> Sent from Tmobile G3, SlimLP 5.1.1 beta v0.8

Click to collapse





tone602 said:


> Post #45 on this thread
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





bada44 said:


> Can somebody post the link to the factory image TW RP is reporting no OS installed I have tried several images none of them seem to work Thanks

Click to collapse



I have tried all those files with no success


----------



## tone602 (Nov 12, 2015)

bada44 said:


> I have tried all those files with no success

Click to collapse



I used this thread too

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3201317

Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk


----------



## bada44 (Nov 12, 2015)

tone602 said:


> I used this thread too
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3201317
> 
> Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What am I doing wrong?Even after all stock files were installed including recovery. Device only boots into TWRP!
C:\Users\BADA\Desktop\fastboot ADB>fastboot -i 0x1bbb devices
548ed841        fastboot

C:\Users\BADA\Desktop\fastboot ADB>fastboot -i 0x1bbb oem unlock
...
OKAY [  0.000s]
finished. total time: 0.000s

C:\Users\BADA\Desktop\fastboot ADB>fastboot -i 0x1bbb oem device-info
...
(bootloader)    Device tampered: false
(bootloader)    Device unlocked: true
(bootloader)    Charger screen enabled: false
(bootloader)    Display panel:
OKAY [  0.016s]
finished. total time: 0.016s

C:\Users\BADA\Desktop\fastboot ADB>Fastboot -i 0x1bbb flash recovery stock_recovery.img
target reported max download size of 268435456 bytes
sending 'recovery' (32768 KB)...
OKAY [  1.047s]
writing 'recovery'...
OKAY [  0.656s]
finished. total time: 1.703s

C:\Users\BADA\Desktop\fastboot ADB>Fastboot -i 0x1bbb flash system stock-system.img
target reported max download size of 268435456 bytes
erasing 'system'...
OKAY [  1.125s]
sending sparse 'system' (262141 KB)...
OKAY [  9.133s]
writing 'system'...
OKAY [ 29.272s]
sending sparse 'system' (239542 KB)...
OKAY [  8.465s]
writing 'system'...
OKAY [ 30.333s]
sending sparse 'system' (234857 KB)...
OKAY [  8.196s]
writing 'system'...
OKAY [ 29.979s]
sending sparse 'system' (256663 KB)...
OKAY [  8.965s]
writing 'system'...
OKAY [ 31.692s]
sending sparse 'system' (259619 KB)...
OKAY [  9.075s]
writing 'system'...
OKAY [ 32.491s]
sending sparse 'system' (260497 KB)...
OKAY [  9.030s]
writing 'system'...
OKAY [ 32.588s]
sending sparse 'system' (165605 KB)...
OKAY [  5.669s]
writing 'system'...
OKAY [100.445s]
finished. total time: 346.536s

C:\Users\BADA\Desktop\fastboot ADB>


----------



## tone602 (Nov 12, 2015)

Make sure the file names match the commands. I noticed when I did mine they didn't.
Fastboot -I 0x1bbb flash recovery stock_recovery.img
Fastboot -I 0x1bbb flash system stock_system.img

Sent from my 9006W using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanWinslow (Nov 24, 2015)

*Thanks*



aclegg2011 said:


> I'm still around. Havent been able to get cm to boot on our tablets yet. I'm also waiting for alcatel to release our kernel.

Click to collapse



THANKS,

Groovy. Please keep on it.


----------



## cammykool (Nov 28, 2015)

aclegg2011 said:


> those interested or want to help out with the device tree or vendor...
> 
> https://github.com/tootsie-pop/android_device_tcl_9600w
> https://github.com/tootsie-pop/android_vendor_tcl_9600w
> ...

Click to collapse



Hoi there!  just got mine from the black friday deal.  all seems well!

These links are returning a 404..  any reason why?

Also what is the procedure for taking the ota mine keeps bugging me about?


----------



## byawww432 (Dec 19, 2015)

*success!*

I don't have photobucket anymore and I am a forum noob so I couldn't think of an easy way to embed the photo


----------



## preston2146 (Dec 20, 2015)

If anyone can help.....

adb reboot-bootloader reboots tablet but stays on splash screen. 

Am I doing something wrong?

When on splash, if I attempt fastboot -i 0x1bbb devices, nothing happens. If I try fastboot -i 0x1bbb devices while device is just normally on, I just get 'waiting for device'.


adb reboot-bootloader doesn't seem to be actually booting up my tablet fully and will only stay on the alcatel splash screen. All drivers are installed, I'm in the proper directory in command prompt that have adb/fastboot files.

Thanks guys!


----------



## crashnova (Dec 26, 2015)

preston2146 said:


> If anyone can help.....
> 
> adb reboot-bootloader reboots tablet but stays on splash screen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



same with me.


----------



## titanshadow (Dec 27, 2015)

Sorry to intrude on your thread.  I have the Sprint model for this tablet.  I am not a developer but I have spent a lot of time rooting on Android...  My basic question is, will this process work with the Sprint model?  It is model 9007T with board msm8909 (Qualcomm Snapdragon).  I haven't found a source for how to restore my device if I screw it up though and I was hoping to debloat this thing since it only leaves 4Gb for user apps in the internal memory and I can't move apps to the SD Card.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## blastradius14 (Dec 31, 2015)

preston2146 said:


> If anyone can help.....
> adb reboot-bootloader reboots tablet but stays on splash screen.
> Am I doing something wrong?
> When on splash, if I attempt fastboot -i 0x1bbb devices, nothing happens. If I try fastboot -i 0x1bbb devices while device is just normally on, I just get 'waiting for device'.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ensure your drivers say ADB Bridge or something similar to this. Just because your ADB drivers worked flawlessly for when the system was booted, the bootloader may confuse Windows. Just find it in the driver manager and force it to use any of the ADB drivers presently on your computer. I use the Google drivers for the ADB, unmodified and still function just fine.

I found where the silly update app throws the update.zip > */data/data/com.android.jrdfota/download/*

Putting stock recovery on, with stock system allowed the system to update.
*The bootloader remained unlocked.
The adb access for fastboot was still there. I pushed twrp and rooted.*

Good to go.


----------



## blastradius14 (Jan 1, 2016)

I would add a picture to describe how to fix a driver issue in Windows, but I've posted less than 10 posts...

So, try to follow along.

*A. Several easy ways to get to driver manager.*
1: Click on the Windows Explorer button default from Windows. Win7-10 has this, it looks like a folder. On the left column, you'll see My Computer, This PC, or something like this. Where you can find your hard drives, removable media, etc. Right click on My Computer / This PC / whatever and click manage.
2. If for some reason you've removed Windows Explorer button, but have a start button, you can still right click on my computer / this pc and click manage.
3. If for some reason you have none of these options because you have mutilated your desktop, or simply do not have a start button, Hold down the windows key on the keyboard and press R, type devmgmt.msc and press enter.

B.  Click Driver Manager.
1. Inside, _if_ you've installed an ADB driver, and have an android connected, with ADB bridge enabled, you _should_ see ADB Interface as a section, near the top.
If you have a device connected, and ADB is enabled on the android device, but the ADB doesn't show, and a yellow triangle/unknown device appears below in "Other Devices", this is likely your offending ADB device.
2. Right click that yellow device, and update driver. Browse my computer > Let me pick > ADB Interface > pick one


----------



## aclegg2011 (Jan 1, 2016)

titanshadow said:


> Sorry to intrude on your thread.  I have the Sprint model for this tablet.  I am not a developer but I have spent a lot of time rooting on Android...  My basic question is, will this process work with the Sprint model?  It is model 9007T with board msm8909 (Qualcomm Snapdragon).  I haven't found a source for how to restore my device if I screw it up though and I was hoping to debloat this thing since it only leaves 4Gb for user apps in the internal memory and I can't move apps to the SD Card.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



I don't think this will work because the T-Mobile tablet uses a different msm chipset.

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## aclegg2011 (Jan 15, 2016)

here's the device tree and vendor blobs for our device. Those of you interested in helping port our device to cm feel free to help!

https://github.com/aclegg2011/proprietary_vendor_alcatel
https://github.com/aclegg2011/android_device_alcatel_9600w


----------



## Mr. Barker (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks for the root instructions!


----------



## OriginalHardwyre (Feb 26, 2016)

My device is recognized just fine while the tablet is booted into the OS... but the second I reboot into the bootloader, windows stops recognizing the device AT ALL. I tried reinstalling drivers and even manually selecting the driver from file... it refuses to acknowledge that the drivers that WORK AFTER THE TABLET BOOTS INTO THE ROM are the same required to recognize it while in recovery mode. Windows 7 x64.


----------



## Doyle524 (Mar 11, 2016)

aclegg2011 said:


> here's the device tree and vendor blobs for our device. Those of you interested in helping port our device to cm feel free to help!
> 
> -snipped links due to antispam policy-

Click to collapse



Does this mean that the last thing we need before we can make and port ROMs is the kernel source?


----------



## aclegg2011 (Mar 11, 2016)

Doyle524 said:


> Does this mean that the last thing we need before we can make and port ROMs is the kernel source?

Click to collapse



Yes. We need some files for a custom kernel to boot correctly on our tablets.


----------



## Doyle524 (Mar 12, 2016)

aclegg2011 said:


> Yes. We need some files for a custom kernel to boot correctly on our tablets.

Click to collapse



Is that something we should pester Alcatel about, or is it possible to reverse engineer it? And for the laypeople here, what can we do to help out?


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 16, 2015)

Tested vroot and framaroot but both are not working. This is a cheap tablet provided by Tmobile just these recent weeks. I do not think the root method is the same as the other pixi 7 sold in other places since they have different processors, S410 for Tmo version. Any one knows?

Solved : #45


----------



## tat2edfreeky1 (Mar 25, 2016)

*How to manage root on a 9006w Pixi while totally screwing up...*

Ok so I buy a used Pixi yesterday it's updated all the way 5.0.2 and the first thing I do is unlock the developer settings and turn on debugging. Then I download Kingroot and let it run...root achieved. So far so good but I want SU and TWRP on it so off to XDA forums I go. Cool I see aclegg2011 already has figured out on post 45 how to do it. I download the stock boot, stock recovery and TWRP recovery. I already have fastboot and SU 2.46zip from beating my head on my Verizon Note 2 for 8 hours+ so I'm thinking I'm ahead of the curve  . I plug the Pixi into my Dell laptop running Windows 10, the tablet shows right up in Windows Explorer, going great so far! Copy SU and TWRP onto the Pixi's internal storage...put the first command into fastboot window and nothing. Won't read the tablet...dang! Off to device manager there's my old friend the yellow triangle. Back to the posts I go. Hey look YarsRevenge78 made a driver for the problem awesome. Go to install the driver and nope, no way forget it Windows won't let them install. Seriously? you have got to be kidding. Off to bang my head on it for a while, change compatability...nothing. Go through and unblock every file in properties...nope forget it. Back to the forum again, hey here's a nifty trick to turn off that stupid Security that's hosing me. Finally get the drivers installed and hey look the yellow triangle is gone. ADB still won't see the darn tablet!!!! At this point I am sick of this tablet already, but I'm stubborn and no tablet and uppity Dell laptop are going to beat me. I remember a program I got off Google Play for my Note 2 after I finally won that battle. I'm like what have I got to lose? Keep in mind I got no Bootloader Unlocked and no TWRP recovery on the blankity-blank tablet yet!!! Google Play here I come ready or not lol. i download Rashr, rename TWRP recovery just recovery.img copy it on the tablets internal storage, flash it via Rashr. Then when i boot to recovery with Rashr, TADA TWRP recovery. Flash SU 2.46 and reboot Pixi. You'd think It would be over, mission accomplished right? Uhuh SU won't update the binaries! ARRRRGGGGHHH thump my head a couple times on the wall because man it feels just so darn good.  Luckily I had SU 2.61 from  earlier adventures of the same kind, binaries didn't wanna update on the Note 2 either. Flash that with Rashr and finally all rooted and SU is a system app. all without unlocking bootloader.


----------



## Mr. Barker (Apr 22, 2016)

Is it possible to change the bootlogo on this device?

Not the boot _animation_, but the simple white-on-black text logo that appears when you push the power button.

I didn't find instructions anywhere and I also couldn't locate the bootlogo file using Root Explorer...

Help appreciated, thx.


----------



## DJ_SpaRky (May 14, 2016)

I recently got a notification to download a newer update. I'm in the process of reverting to stock and allow the update to proceed. I would like to get a stock system image once that has completed. Please advise the best way to do this so that I can share it.

Thanks.


----------



## titanshadow (Jun 2, 2016)

I have posted here before.  I have a 9007t model of this tablet (Sprint) and I finally got the device rooted, so now I'm trying to find a custom recovery to install.  Would the one posted here work?  I believe I have backed up the stock recovery and thus can (in theory) go back if something bad happens.  Problem is that I'm not entirely sure and want to get a little information before I make the plunge.


----------



## AladinTECH (Jul 1, 2016)

Can someone send me guide to root Alcatel Pixi 4 7" Model 9003X


----------



## EarthboundHero (Jul 7, 2016)

Anyone one know the best way to update to the latest OTA after rooting?


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 7, 2016)

EarthboundHero said:


> Anyone one know the best way to update to the latest OTA after rooting?

Click to collapse



You mean the best way to update and still retain root. @EarthboundHero I have never updated Android on a device once it is rooted, there is the risk of losing root permanently.

Hey, can anyone tell me how to add or modify the navigation buttons on a rooted Pixi 7? I want to be able to kill the foreground app by long pressing the back button, and also have an additional button to show the menu. Thanks!


----------



## DJ_SpaRky (Jul 8, 2016)

I had to have my device warrantied and now I cannot access the Bootloader at all. I have tried button combos and ADB commands, it will load to Recovery, but not Bootloader. This recovery does not have the "Restart to Bootloader" option, it only has Wipe and Reboot/PowerDown. Does anyone have any ideas on how to get into Bootloader (Fastboot) or another way to install TWRP.

Thanks

EDIT: I was able to achieve Root with KingoRoot. I will see about TWRP.
EDIT 2: I was able to install SuperSU and remove KingoRoot, then SuperSU was able to update the su binary.
EDIT 3: I was able to use Flashify to install the TRWP .img listed above, twrp-recovery-2.8.7.0-9600w.img. It boots to Recovery, loads TWRP, and works like before.



---------- Post added at 06:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 AM ----------




EEngineer said:


> Hey, can anyone tell me how to add or modify the navigation buttons on a rooted Pixi 7? I want to be able to kill the foreground app by long pressing the back button, and also have an additional button to show the menu. Thanks!

Click to collapse



I used Xposed and GravityBox to do that and others.


----------



## Juan71287 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi. So I have an Alcatel One Touch Pixi 7 tablet 9006W. I want to try and install the TWRP but I cant find one for my model, though I believe someone here said they had installed it. Can I get a bit of help?

Thanks.


----------



## aclegg2011 (Jul 20, 2016)

this tread has now moved to google plus! https://plus.google.com/communities/111273832099448652441


----------



## HackerAce (Jul 23, 2016)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/devdb/project/dl/?id=18893&task=get

Sent from my TECNO-J5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lazarus0000 (Sep 4, 2016)

Well crap! 

I downloaded Kingo Root and all went well. Then, via flashify, was able to flash TWRP. Tried to, using the app store, install SU and then update the binary. 

That didn't work and it said to boot into TWRP, which I did. Then when I tried to reboot, it went right back into TWRP - wouldn't reboot into the OS @ all. Just TWRP. That was with Reboot System, Reboot Recovery, Reboot with power off - when rebooting then, it just went back to twrp when powering on. So... I tried reboot to bootloader... 

Oops... 

Now I have a dead Android with a red triangle and the statement "No Command." 

Help! 

Please! 

Update...:

Somehow got into the stock recovery and was able to reboot - right back into TWRP... 

So I no longer have the dead Android but can't get out of TWRP!


----------



## EarthboundHero (Dec 10, 2016)

aclegg2011 said:


> this tread has now moved to google plus! https://plus.google.com/communities/111273832099448652441

Click to collapse



Link is dead.


----------



## lazarus0000 (Dec 11, 2016)

EarthboundHero said:


> Link is dead.

Click to collapse



Yep

Like my Pixi7 

Seems no one has gotten anywhere with it since moving. I tried to root mine, really killed it good, got a little advice @ that link (couldn't make it work) and when I went back, the whole group is gone. 

My Pixi7 has become the symbol for the whole device &  group - dead as a door nail...


----------



## crz6662 (Dec 11, 2016)

Anyone  have a copy of the stock 9006w Rom that they could zip and upload ?


----------



## spotopolis (Dec 22, 2016)

lazarus0000 said:


> Well crap!
> 
> I downloaded Kingo Root and all went well. Then, via flashify, was able to flash TWRP. Tried to, using the app store, install SU and then update the binary.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you uninstall KingoRoot before trying to update the SuperSU binary? If KingoRoot is installed the binary update will fail. I just did this last night on the latest software 5.0.2 for the Pixi 7. 

Install KingoRoot and run.
After successful root message, uninstall KingoRoot
Install SuperSU from PlayStore and then update the binary (normal) then reboot when it tells you to
Download Flashify and flash the TWRP .img file from post# 45 in this thread


----------



## lazarus0000 (Dec 22, 2016)

spotopolis said:


> Did you uninstall KingoRoot before trying to update the SuperSU binary? If KingoRoot is installed the binary update will fail. I just did this last night on the latest software 5.0.2 for the Pixi 7.
> 
> Install KingoRoot and run.
> After successful root message, uninstall KingoRoot
> ...

Click to collapse



Man, I so appreciate you're getting back to me on that! 

But.... 

Now when I reboot, all I get is to the TWRP screen and can't go on from there. Someone over on the G+ forum, when it was up & running, told me to flash firmware & images but I could only flash the boot - all the others (2, I think...) were too big to fit. 

I fear I've totally killed it now. At least, I need an entire ROM, likely a kernel if it's not included with the ROM and who knows what else.... 

Again, I appreciate your feedback. If you have any pointers to guide my way, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## spotopolis (Dec 22, 2016)

lazarus0000 said:


> Man, I so appreciate you're getting back to me on that!
> 
> But....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have TWRP installed on mine. Maybe I could backup a stock blank rom on my device for you to restore? But Im pretty sure restoring to a different device is a no-no due to unique keys and all. Im not sure. Maybe I can just back up the kernel or something. I would have to look into it more. I just got my hands on this tablet last night from the in-laws. Dont know much about it yet, other than its under supported and under powered.

EDIT: Okay. Well I did some minor digging, and it looks like as long as you have the same model device (9006w) you should be okay to restore from another devices NANDROID. Im pretty sure everyone doing this does it when they brick their own device and get a replacement of the same model and just restore to the new device.

Anyway, I used TWRP to backup my boot and created a DropBox link to the TWRP folder I zipped up.

You'll want to make a backup of the boot on your device first even though its not working. The reason being, the sub-folder in /TWRP/BACKUPS/ is labeled with your serial number, so you will need to rename the folder I zipped to match yours. Then the sub-folder in that can be named anything you want. I already named it. But it can be whatever as long as there are no spaces in the name. 

So it should look like this on your device
/TWRP/BACKUPS/YOUR_SERIAL_NUMBER/BOOT_RESTORE/boot.emmc.win, boot.emmc.win.md5

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5g00u21yzo5o168/TWRP.zip?dl=0


----------



## lazarus0000 (Dec 23, 2016)

spotopolis said:


> I have TWRP installed on mine. Maybe I could backup a stock blank rom on my device for you to restore? But Im pretty sure restoring to a different device is a no-no due to unique keys and all. Im not sure. Maybe I can just back up the kernel or something. I would have to look into it more. I just got my hands on this tablet last night from the in-laws. Dont know much about it yet, other than its under supported and under powered.
> 
> EDIT: Okay. Well I did some minor digging, and it looks like as long as you have the same model device (9006w) you should be okay to restore from another devices NANDROID. Im pretty sure everyone doing this does it when they brick their own device and get a replacement of the same model and just restore to the new device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OMG! 

Thanks! 

Man, if I can resurrect this sucker, it'll be a miracle! 

I'll give it a try this w/e - work dragging me down til then. I'll download from the Dropbox folder onto my home computer this evening when I'm home 

Again - THANK YOU!

---------- Post added at 02:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 AM ----------

Another question... 

I've never made a back up of my boot image... And may have corrupted it when I tried to "fix it" the last time. 

I know this is all noob (and I'm sorry to keep bugging you), but any ideas about that?


----------



## spotopolis (Dec 23, 2016)

lazarus0000 said:


> OMG!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure thing. Let me know how it goes. If we need to, I'll backup my current ROM, restore to factory, then backup the stock image for you. Being how you still have access to recovery, shouldn't be a big deal. Maybe you could still run the restore stock application from the PC. Have you tried that software yet?

EDIT: the only reason I wanted you to do a backup now, is so you will have the proper folder structure created for you with the correct serial number instead of mine. Then you can copy my backup into that folder to restore.


----------



## eddie24902005 (Aug 16, 2015)

Tested vroot and framaroot but both are not working. This is a cheap tablet provided by Tmobile just these recent weeks. I do not think the root method is the same as the other pixi 7 sold in other places since they have different processors, S410 for Tmo version. Any one knows?

Solved : #45


----------



## spotopolis (Dec 26, 2016)

spotopolis said:


> Sure thing. Let me know how it goes. If we need to, I'll backup my current ROM, restore to factory, then backup the stock image for you. Being how you still have access to recovery, shouldn't be a big deal. Maybe you could still run the restore stock application from the PC. Have you tried that software yet?
> 
> EDIT: the only reason I wanted you to do a backup now, is so you will have the proper folder structure created for you with the correct serial number instead of mine. Then you can copy my backup into that folder to restore.

Click to collapse



Did that end up working for you?


----------



## crz6662 (Dec 27, 2016)

"That file isn’t here anymore". Your Dropbox link is dead.


----------



## lazarus0000 (Dec 29, 2016)

I never got the chance to download the file. When I finally went to download, it was a dead link. I snoozed , I losed... 

If you post again, I'll be sure to download right away. I thought I'd have time @The Christmas holiday, but with a 7 y/o daughter, that wasn't a realistic idea... 

Thanks!


----------



## aclegg2011 (Jan 5, 2017)

DDR -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p18
aboot -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p21
abootbak -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p22
boot -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p23
cache -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p31
config -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p34
efsdata -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p17
fota -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p30
fsc -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p4
fsg -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p19
hdcp -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p29
hyp -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p12
hypbak -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p13
keystore -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p33
misc -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p32
modem -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p1
modemst1 -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p14
modemst2 -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p15
oem -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p35
persist -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p26
recovery -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p24
rpm -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p8
rpmbak -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p9
sbl1 -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p6
sbl1bak -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p7
sec -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p20
simlock -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p16
splash -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p27
ssd -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p5
system -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p25
tctpersist -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p28
traceability -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p3
tunning -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p2
tz -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p10
tzbak -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p11
userdata -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p36

I need someone that can dump all these partitions into .img form and upload them for me somewhere please. Im trying to see if I can recover my tablet. I think the partitions got messed up.
dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0pXX of=/external_sd/xxxxxxxxx.img

I was trying to install the OTA, but instead I think I messed up my device partitions. the only thing I can try now it to restore all the damaged partitions and pray my device boots up.


----------



## spotopolis (Jan 9, 2017)

lazarus0000 said:


> I never got the chance to download the file. When I finally went to download, it was a dead link. I snoozed , I losed...
> 
> If you post again, I'll be sure to download right away. I thought I'd have time @The Christmas holiday, but with a 7 y/o daughter, that wasn't a realistic idea...
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Sorry. I didn't want to leave the link up too long. Didn't want to end up with DB issues. I'll upload it again if you still need the link.


----------



## lazarus0000 (Jan 9, 2017)

spotopolis said:


> Sorry. I didn't want to leave the link up too long. Didn't want to end up with DB issues. I'll upload it again if you still need the link.

Click to collapse



That'd be great! 

I promise I'll download tonight when I get home - NLT 900 pm EST. 

I really appreciate it!


----------



## CyberdyneSystems (May 11, 2017)

im trying to boot into bootloader via, ADB, it displays the logo, i use the command to get info, as described on the first page, but after 30-45seconds it reboots..,..when trying to get info, it just says, waiting for devices.
i have drivers installed.

Trying to root,install a custom rom, but cant unlock bootloader. i dont want to use a app to root, thats not, skin deep, to say.


----------



## CyberdyneSystems (May 11, 2017)

aclegg2011 said:


> stock boot.img for Tmobile Onetouch Pixi 7:

Click to collapse



I couldnt get it to boot into bootloader.

I downloaded KingRoot, then installed TWRP manager, i chose to flash a recovery, i chose the device:  Alcatel Pop C2 -- Yaris_M_GSM
then i chose for the file, the TWRP img from here. which is the one above.

Flashed it, said successful.

when windows saw it, it popped up as "idol347"
i still had access to files, via MTP and The Tablet Itself.

Still cant get into BOOTLOADER screen, without it not accepting any commands, so it auto-timesout and reboots back to normal.

The TWRP thats running right now: 2.8.7.0

NExt step is to custom rom or a more secure rooting method and be able to get into bootloader.


----------



## chairman011 (Nov 19, 2017)

ok I read the entire thread and I see this question goes unanswered everywhere I go nobody answers this question!!! "Iam stuck in stock recovery! I did factory reset and nothing! T-Mobile alcatel onetouch pixi 7 no fastboot at all" I can't flash nothing it does not have fastoot! all I can do is adb sideload and I get "e signiture verification error does anybody know what to do?


----------



## likeablasXD (Feb 12, 2018)

Any progress on a custom ROM? or is this project dead?


----------



## lazarus0000 (Feb 12, 2018)

Dead dead dead...

There was a G+ group too, but it's also wilted on the vine. Occasionally, people check in but it's infrequent and there is no development being done that I know of


----------



## marcin102006 (Mar 21, 2021)

Witam. Potrzebował bym pliki flash do Alcatel pixi 7 na procesorze MTK mt8117 .Tablet jest od orange. Posiada ktoś? Wszystkie co znalazłem są na procesor MTK mt8127. Z góry dziekuje za odpowiedzi. I przepraszam za język, ale angielskiego nie umiem.


----------



## Az Biker (Mar 24, 2021)

marcin102006 said:


> Witam. Potrzebował bym pliki flash do Alcatel pixi 7 na procesorze MTK mt8117 .Tablet jest od orange. Posiada ktoś? Wszystkie co znalazłem są na procesor MTK mt8127. Z góry dziekuje za odpowiedzi. I przepraszam za język, ale angielskiego nie umiem.

Click to collapse



Please comment in English only.  If a second language is required, post it below the English comment as I have done here.  Thank you.


Prosimy o komentarze tylko w języku angielskim. Jeśli wymagany jest drugi język, umieść go pod komentarzem w języku angielskim, tak jak tutaj. Dziękuję Ci.


----------



## marcin102006 (Mar 24, 2021)

Hello. I would need flash files for Alcatel pixi 7 on MTK mt8117 processor. Tablet is from orange. Anyone have? All what I found is for the MTK mt8127 processor. Thank you in advance for your response.

Witam. Potrzebował bym pliki flash do Alcatel pixi 7 na procesorze MTK mt8117 .Tablet jest od orange. Ma ktoś? Wszystkie co znalazłem na procesor MTK mt8127. Z góry dziekuje za odpowiedzi.


----------

